# Radon Modellneuheiten 2016



## benjei (16. Juni 2015)

Was wird 2016 alles kommen? Wer kennt ggf. schon mehr als die Infos zum neuen Skeen 120 und dem Slide Carbon 140? welche in Riva veröffentlicht wurden. Wurde ggf. in Willingen schon was angedeutet was alles Neues kommt?

Was mich brennend interessiert, ob es auch ein 27,5+ Bike geben wird? @BODOPROBST kannst Du dazu vielleicht was durchblicken lassen?


----------



## benjei (3. Juli 2015)

So langsam werden ja einige Neuigkeiten bekannt. Angeblich soll es mehr HD Modelle des Slides geben und die Preise sollen "stabil" bleiben. Ob das wirklich so sein wird muss man denke ich noch sehen. Ich rechne zumindest damit das es sich in den Parts doch etwas niederschlagen wird und ein Slide 8.0 nicht mehr für 2000 EUR mit komplett XT zu haben sein wird. Oder was meint ihr?

Was ich so gerne schon wissen würde ob es was im B+ Bereich geben wird?
Ob der Rahmen des Alu Slides 150 verändert wird (leichter)?
Wird es noch im AM bzw. Trail-Bereich 3fach Kurbeln verbaut geben?
Wird weiterhin eher Shimano als Sram verbaut?
Werden Fox oder RS-Fahrwerke mehr zu haben sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rake (5. Juli 2015)

Mich interessieren speziell die 2016er ZR Team / Race Modelle... Mein Favorit ZR Race 7.0 ist leider in M schon ausverkauft... 
Schon Infos zu Nachfolgemodellen?


----------



## Themeankitty (11. Juli 2015)

Neuigkeiten zum Swoop 170 2016: http://favbike.de/news/radon-swoop-170-2016-details-zum-kommenden-275-zoll-superenduro/


----------



## edi6800 (17. Juli 2015)

Gibt es schon einen ersten Ausblick auf eure neuen Rennrad-Modelle? Also welche Serien etwa mit neuem Rahmen kommen werden oder ggf. Alu-Modelle wie das R1 auslaufen?


----------



## edi6800 (11. August 2015)

Auf der Radon-FB-Seite sind die ersten Prototypen zusehen: Sehr schön!

3 Fragen hierzu:

1. Welche Änderungen am Rahmen des Black Sin gibt es
2. Gibt es das neue Sage auch als Disc-Variante?
3. Warum sind die Züge am Sage außen geführt und nicht innen verlegt?

Besten Dank für eine Antwort

VG

Edi


----------



## edi6800 (11. August 2015)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Auf der Radon-FB-Seite sind die ersten Prototypen zusehen: Sehr schön!
> 
> 3 Fragen hierzu:
> 
> ...



sorry, Frage 4. vergessen:

4. Sind das auf dem Sage die neuen R 32 Spline?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. August 2015)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Auf der Radon-FB-Seite sind die ersten Prototypen zusehen: Sehr schön!
> 
> 3 Fragen hierzu:
> 
> ...





edi6800 schrieb:


> sorry, Frage 4. vergessen:
> 
> 4. Sind das auf dem Sage die neuen R 32 Spline?



Hi,

1.Die Einstiegsmodelle bekommen ein neues Design + neue Ausstattung, später wird ein komplett neuer Black Sin Rahmen kommen...
2. vorerst nein
3. warum nicht? 
4. nein, derzeit sind noch die DT Swiss R24 Spline montiert

P.S.: Detailbilder, finale Ausstattungen sowie Preise kommen erst in zwei Wochen zur Eurobike - bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir noch nicht alle Infos veröffentlichen können. Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht und hat Adleraugen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (11. August 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 1.Die Einstiegsmodelle bekommen ein neues Design + neue Ausstattung, später wird ein komplett neuer Black Sin Rahmen kommen...
> 2. vorerst nein
> ...




Wird es noch alle Rennräder in 2016 geben? Also R1 und Ignite als Alus und Sage, Spire und Vaillant mit CF-Rahmen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. August 2015)

Hi,

es wird weiterhin das R1 und Ignite in Alu geben, das Sage hat einen Carbon Rahmen bekommen, das Spire und Vaillant kommen weiterhin als Carbon.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## edi6800 (12. August 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es wird weiterhin das R1 und Ignite in Alu geben, das Sage hat einen Carbon Rahmen bekommen, das Spire und Vaillant kommen weiterhin als Carbon.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Ist denn überhaupt ein Disc-Renner für 2016 dabei? Vielleicht das Spire?

Das mit den innenliegenden Zügen ist halt ne ästhetische Frage - unter Servicegesichtspunkten natürlich gerne außen, aber das Auge isst ja nun auch wie wir wissen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. August 2015)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Ist denn überhaupt ein Disc-Renner für 2016 dabei? Vielleicht das Spire?
> 
> Das mit den innenliegenden Zügen ist halt ne ästhetische Frage - unter Servicegesichtspunkten natürlich gerne außen, aber das Auge isst ja nun auch wie wir wissen mit.



Hi,

in Planung ja - wann genau das Release ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Vincy (12. August 2015)

*Slide 160 Carbon 27,5  2016*

*


 *

*
Slide 140 Carbon 27.5 2016*

*

 *

*





Skeen 120 27.5 Alu 2016*

*

*

*Swoop 200 27,5*

*

*

*Black Sin 2016*

*

*


*Slide 150 27,5*

Anhang anzeigen 412215

*
Slide 130 29*


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. August 2015)

Fatbike  2016 ?


----------



## Steven86 (12. August 2015)

Ist ein Cyclocross in Planung?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. August 2015)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Fatbike  2016 ?





Steven86 schrieb:


> Ist ein Cyclocross in Planung?



Fatbike ist derzeit noch nicht geplant, ein Cyclocrosser ist in Planung - Releasedate steht allerdings noch nicht fest...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## siebenacht (13. August 2015)

Technisch sehen die Bikes sehr interessant aus, aber das Farbdesign 

. 
Anscheinend mag jemand bei Radon knallige Pastellfarben.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (13. August 2015)

So Geilöö das Ihr so viele Schwarz/Orange bikes dabei habt!^^ Das Skeen gefällt mir immer besser aber das Slide 140 - ein Traum! Mein Wunschbike 2016 -hoffentlich liest das nicht meine Frau!^^


----------



## Jole1982 (13. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *
> Slide 140 Carbon 27.5 2016*
> 
> *Anhang anzeigen 411652 *
> ...


----------



## FrozenIdentity (13. August 2015)

Mir gefällt die Farbe sehr gut an den Bikes ich hoffe nur das es das Swoop 170 8.0 nicht in Weiß geben wird, dass ist und bleibt meine Hassfarbe


----------



## wellness_28 (13. August 2015)

Sind wirklich alles sehr schöne Modelle. Nur das Farbdesign vom Slide finde ich etwas too much: "Grün und Blau schmückt die Sau" ^^
Bin mal auf die anderen Lackierungen des Slide gespannt.


----------



## Jole1982 (13. August 2015)

Ab wann können wir die anderen Farbmodi sehen ;-) Aber nicht erst zur Eurobike oder ;-)


----------



## edi6800 (14. August 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in Planung ja - wann genau das Release ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe: Release noch im MJ 2016?


----------



## Nukem49 (14. August 2015)

Wie siehts denn mit einem 29er Skeen Carbon aus? Kommt das?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. August 2015)

Jole1982 schrieb:


> Ab wann können wir die anderen Farbmodi sehen ;-) Aber nicht erst zur Eurobike oder ;-)





edi6800 schrieb:


> Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe: Release noch im MJ 2016?





Nukem49 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit einem 29er Skeen Carbon aus? Kommt das?



Hi,

Fotos von alles Farbvarianten, Infos sowie Preise werden final erst zur Eurobike vorgestellt. Die Konkurrenz hat stets ein wachsames Auge - daher müssen wir uns ein wenig bedeckt halten 

Den Zeitfahrplan für einen Cyclocrosser kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, da derzeit noch Tests durchgeführt werden. Bevor der Rahmen in Serienproduktion geht, müssen alle Normen erfüllt werden. Wir werden aber Infos diesbzgl. über unsere bekannten Kanäle (FB, Forum etc.) veröffentlichen. Ein Skeen Carbon 29 ist derzeit nicht für die nähere Zukunft geplant - wir schauen aber, wie sich der Markt entwickelt...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Nukem49 (14. August 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ....auch wenn sie mir nicht gefällt


----------



## duc-748S (14. August 2015)

Und wann wird endlich das Bike vom Joost in Serie gehen?
Auf was wartet ihr da noch?
Der erprobt doch schon seit Ewigkeiten den Prototypen ...

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenIdentity (14. August 2015)

Schade, dass man mit dem Swoop 170 noch bis März warten muss :/.

Der  9.0 Rahmen sieht schonmal ganz gut aus, ich hoffe es gibt bei dem 8.0 auch eine Dunkle Farbe zur Auswahl


----------



## siebenacht (14. August 2015)

Wo gibt es denn schon das Swoop 170 9.0 zu sehen? Bestimmt wieder nur im Fratzebuch.
Kann dass jemand hier reinstellen, danke!!
Gruß 78


----------



## FrozenIdentity (14. August 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn schon das Swoop 170 9.0 zu sehen? Bestimmt wieder nur im Fratzebuch.
> Kann dass jemand hier reinstellen, danke!!
> Gruß 78



Bitte sehr


----------



## TomatoAc (14. August 2015)

Ist das auf dem Klo fotografiert? oO


----------



## FrozenIdentity (14. August 2015)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Klo fotografiert? oO



Ka wo Radon das fotografiert hat xD.

https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes

Hier kann man mehr bestaunen und das zum Glück ohne Fubook Account, ich hasse dieses Netzwerk wie di Pest.


----------



## siebenacht (14. August 2015)

Danke! Na da bin ich aber auf die richtigen Fotos und Design gespannt.
Gruß 78


----------



## Themeankitty (15. August 2015)

Zitat:"....Das Radon Swoop 170 8.0 bildet zum Marktstart vorerst das Einstiegsmodell und soll 1.999 Euro kosten. Für diesen Preis bekommt der Käufer ein Rock-Shox-Fahrwerk bestehend aus Yari-Gabel und Monarch-Plus-Dämpfer sowie einen E1900-Spline-Laufradsatz in 27,5 Zoll von DT Swiss. Außerdem verbaut der Hersteller Maguras MT5-Bremse und ein SLX-Schaltwerk von Shimano...."
Zitat aus Facebook von Bodo: "Swoop 9.0 Lyrik RC 170 und Monarch Plus GX 11 fach 2599.-
Topmodell 10.0 hat F36 mit X2-Air Dämpfer"


----------



## FrozenIdentity (15. August 2015)

"Radon get brushed.
Wir bieten 2016 fast alle Alu Modelle in Alu gebürstet an.
Tolle Optik, Gewichtserleichterung, pflegeleicht, zeitlos, leider nicht ganz billig:
ZR Race, R1, Scart, Swoop 170, Swoop 200, Skeen 100, 120, Slide 130, 150."

Ok mit nicht ganz billig ist dann aber glücklicherweise nicht das swoop 170 8.0 gemeint, mehr als 2.000 kann ich beim besten willen nicht ausgeben


----------



## TurboTobi (18. August 2015)

Hallöle,
eine neue Swoop 170 Farbvariante hat sich auf FB eingeschlichen. Wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören.
Meine? I like it!
Höffentlich auch einzeln als Rahmen verfügbar

MfG Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (19. August 2015)

Na dann hoffe ich für Dich und uns, dass es diesen nur einzeln und nicht als Komplettbike gibt.

Den komischen Tragehenkel finde ich auch nicht so besonders. Na dann wirds bei mir vielleicht 2016 doch ein Bergamont Enduro EnCore.
Mal kieken wie die endgültigen Bikes ausgestattet sind und aussehen.
Gruß 78


----------



## FrozenIdentity (19. August 2015)

Wenn es solche coolen Farben auch für das Swoop 170 8.0 geben würde, wäre das der Hammer.
Mir gefallen di gezeigten Farben am Rahmen wie blau, gold oder Pink Schwarz Gelb garnicht, dass sieht wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt aus.


Das oben gezeigte Foto dagegen sieht Hammer aus, aber wie üblich bekommen es immer nur die unbezahlbaren Carbon Versionen echt schade, die Einsteigerbikes dürfen sich dann mit so einem Grau oder Aluminiumfarbe bzw "gold" austoben



Ich hoffe nur, dass Herr Probst diesmal am Swoop 170 8.0 eine Absenkbare Sattelstütze mit einkalkuliert hat, für ein Enduro Fully gehört sowas einfach dazu, ansonsten trübt das total den Spaß, wenn amn oben am Berg erstmal absteigen darf mit Hand den Sattel tiefer legt und nachher im Tal das gleiche wieder machen darf, nur umgekehrt.


----------



## Monsterwade (19. August 2015)

*Swoop 200 27,5*
Darauf habe ich gewartet. Nur bitte nicht so bunt sonst wirds doch ein Gambler 2016.


----------



## ders (19. August 2015)

ist es geplant eine 26 Zoll Option mit dem Downhill-Rahmen zu haben?


----------



## FrozenIdentity (19. August 2015)

Wie freuen, wenn es erst in März erscheint :`(.
Das Design finde ich auch nicht so Mega Spitze, etwas knalligere Farben wären cool gewesen, ebenso wie innenverlgte Züge.
Aber der Rahmen an sich sieht sehr cool aus , schön, dass man mal so einen Einblick des Radon OP Tisches Bekommt .

Werden die bikes dann auchmal auf MountainBike Magazin oder Bike Magazin getestet?


----------



## filiale (19. August 2015)

Mit den gelb schwarzen Strichen schauts aus wie ein Baustellenfahrzeug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (19. August 2015)

mit innenverlegten Zuegen hat es Radon scheinbar nicht so, zumindest beim Swoop nicht
wenn man schon damit anfaengt, sollte man es konsequent durchziehen....das stoert micht besonders an meinem, dass der Bremszug weiterhin aussen die klare Rahmenlinie zerstoert und beim putzen nervt es obdendrein, da man an den Befestigungspunkten nicht gescheit sauber machen kann


----------



## filiale (19. August 2015)

Das wurde schonmal diskutiert. Die Mechaniker der Radon haben nicht die Zeit die Züge reinzufummeln.Dann würde das Bike teurer werden.


----------



## duc-748S (19. August 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Das wurde schonmal diskutiert. Die Mechaniker der Radon haben nicht die Zeit die Züge reinzufummeln.Dann würde das Bike teurer werden.


Hatte sich Bodo nicht dahingehend mal geäußert, dass er kein Fan von innenliegenden Zügen ist?
Oder bringe ich da gerade etwas komplett durcheinander?


----------



## filiale (20. August 2015)

Ja korrekt.Bodo ist kein Fan davon. Aus besagtem Grund. Und wenn sich Kunden beschweren wegen zu langer oder kurzer Züge wäre es noch mehr Aufwand.Das rechnet sich nicht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. August 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Hatte sich Bodo nicht dahingehend mal geäußert, dass er kein Fan von innenliegenden Zügen ist?
> Oder bringe ich da gerade etwas komplett durcheinander?


Nein Fan von innenliegenden Zügen bin ich nicht. Aber wir werden langfristig auch die Brems und
Sattelst. Leitung ins Unterrohr verschwinden lassen. Bis in fernen Zeiten jemand auf die Geniale
Idee kommt das es auch ohne das geht.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## edi6800 (20. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein Fan von innenliegenden Zügen bin ich nicht. Aber wir werden langfristig auch die Brems und
> Sattelst. Leitung ins Unterrohr verschwinden lassen. Bis in fernen Zeiten jemand auf die Geniale
> Idee kommt das es auch ohne das geht.   Gruß Bodo



Ahhh - deshalb hat das neue Sage Carbon auch außen liegende?!


----------



## filiale (20. August 2015)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Ahhh - deshalb hat das neue Sage Carbon auch außen liegende?!



Das Bike ist ja auch für die Zukunft gebaut


----------



## siebenacht (20. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein Fan von innenliegenden Zügen bin ich nicht. Aber wir werden langfristig auch die Brems und
> Sattelst. Leitung ins Unterrohr verschwinden lassen. Bis in fernen Zeiten jemand auf die Geniale
> Idee kommt das es auch ohne das geht.   Gruß Bodo


Bin auch kein Fan von innenverlegten Zügen, macht den Wechsel nur unnötig schwer. Bremszüge innen zu verlegen, finde ich noch schlimmer, wenn da mal eine Leitung reißt oder man eine andere Bremse verlegen will, muss man erst die Flüssigkeit aus der Bremse lassen, damit keine Bremsflüssigkeit in den Rahmen kommt. Nicht sehr praktisch. Verlegung seitlich am Unterrohr wie 2013 war allerdings auch ungünstig.
Die Verlegung der Züge und Bremsleitungen auf dem Unterrohr und *über* dem Tretlager ist immer noch die einfachste und vor allem kürzeste Verlegung. Die Verlegung des Schaltzuges in der Kettenstrebe ist die einzige sinnvolle Innenverlegung, um hier den Schaltzug zu schützen.

Und wie man hier liest, gibt es bezüglich Farbdesign sehr unterschiedliche Wünsche der Kunden. Wäre ich Bikehersteller, würde ich versuche diese Kundenwünsche zu bedienen, indem ich je Modell eine schlichte und eine knallige Version anbiete, machen zum Teil auch andere Hersteller.

Gruß 78


----------



## FrozenIdentity (20. August 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Fan von innenverlegten Zügen, macht den Wechsel nur unnötig schwer. Bremszüge innen zu verlegen, finde ich noch schlimmer, wenn da mal eine Leitung reißt oder man eine andere Bremse verlegen will, muss man erst die Flüssigkeit aus der Bremse lassen, damit keine Bremsflüssigkeit in den Rahmen kommt. Nicht sehr praktisch. Verlegung seitlich am Unterrohr wie 2013 war allerdings auch ungünstig.
> Die Verlegung der Züge und Bremsleitungen auf dem Unterrohr und *über* dem Tretlager ist immer noch die einfachste und vor allem kürzeste Verlegung. Die Verlegung des Schaltzuges in der Kettenstrebe ist die einzige sinnvolle Innenverlegung, um hier den Schaltzug zu schützen.
> 
> Und wie man hier liest, gibt es bezüglich Farbdesign sehr unterschiedliche Wünsche der Kunden. Wäre ich Bikehersteller, würde ich versuche diese Kundenwünsche zu bedienen, indem ich je Modell eine schlichte und eine knallige Version anbiete, machen zum Teil auch andere Hersteller.
> ...


So sehe ich das auch, ich bin leider absolut kein Fan von schlichtem Silber oder etc, mir gefallen besonders so Farben wie es an einem der Carbon Versionen gezeigt wurde.


----------



## edi6800 (24. August 2015)

Gibt es schon die Geodaten zum Sage Carbon? Oder sind die identisch mit denjenigen der 2015er Alu-Variante?
Schon mal herzlichen Dank und
bG
Edi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrsBergamont (24. August 2015)

@Radon-Bikes
Ich war dieses WE im Bikepark Bischofsmais und habe ein Radon gesehen, was ich noch nie gesehen habe:

ein schwarz-glanz lakiertes DH, auf dem aber nicht Swoop stand, sondern Radon Slide DH.
ist das ein 2016er Bike gewesen?
Wollte ihn noch Fragen, woher man ein Slide DH von Radon bekommt, aber da war er schon weg.

Hat mich irritiert, dass auf dem DH Bike Slide DH und nicht Swoop stand. Euer Logo war aber auf dem Rahmen.

Grüße


----------



## siebenacht (24. August 2015)

Meinst Du das hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120441 ?
Das ist alt, aus 2012 (oder so?).
Gruß 78


----------



## FrozenIdentity (24. August 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Meinst Du das hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120441 ?
> Das ist alt, aus 2012 (oder so?).
> Gruß 78


Das sieht mal klasse aus 

Wann werden die Bikes denn veröffentlicht, bei facebook steht Montag 12 Uhr, dann nur auf Facebook oder auf der HP?


----------



## MrsBergamont (24. August 2015)

Ja genau das meinte ich  kannte das noch nicht, fahre aber auch erst seit 2014 mtb


----------



## siebenacht (24. August 2015)

Und dann gleich so krass DH. Respekt!!
Gruß 78


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2015)

*Radon-Bikes MY2016*
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/
http://www.radon-bikes.de/index.php?id=589
*

Slide Carbon 140 8.0 3199€*

*




Slide Carbon 140 9.0  3599€*

*



Slide Carbon 140 9.0 XTR  4499€*

*

 

Slide Carbon 140 10.0  5199€*

*

*

*Slide Carbon 140 10.0 RS  "Tune Edition"  7999€*







*
Slide Carbon 160 Team Replica  3999€*

*

 


Slide Carbon 160 9.0  3599€*





*
Slide Carbon 160 9.0  HD 3599€*

*

 


Slide Carbon 160 10.0 5199€*

*



*

*



Slide 150 8.0 27,5  1999€*

*

 *

*Slide 150 8.0 HD 27,5  2199€*

*

 

Slide 150 9.0  27,5  2599€*

*



Slide 150 9.0 HD 27,5  2799€*

*

 

Slide 150 10.0  27,5  2999€*

*



Slide 150 10.0 HD  27,5  3499€*

*

*

*

Slide 130 8.0 29er 1999€*

*

 

Slide 130 9.0 29er 2499€*

*

 

Slide 130 10.0 HD 29er   2999€*

*

*




*Specs- und Price Liste 2016*
http://issuu.com/radonbikes/docs/specs_2016_rz/39?e=1337397/14921472
http://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmin/2016/Docs/Preisliste_Radon_2016.pdf


----------



## Nezzar (24. August 2015)

Wow, ich glaub, das ist das erste Serien-Bike von Radon jenseits der 5k. Und das ist immer noch nicht viel Geld, wenn man sich die Ausstattung ansieht.


----------



## siebenacht (24. August 2015)

Boah sind die Farben grässlich.
Hatte mit einem Slide 140 Carbon geliebäugelt, aber so ist das Projekt gestorben. Schade, aber um jeden Preis auffallen, ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. August 2015)

Alle 2016er Bikes sind jetzt auch auf der Radon-Website online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (24. August 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Alle 2016er Bikes sind jetzt auch auf der Radon-Website online.


sicher nicht alle! swoop fehlt, slide 160 fehlen andere als das 9er....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. August 2015)

Stimmt. Wird aber sicherlich kurzfristig umgesetzt. 

Um es mit Rolf Kramer zu sagen: "Ich ... Entschuldigung."


----------



## benjei (24. August 2015)

Also sind schon schicke Modelle dabei wobei ich auch noch gespannt bin welche Farbvarianten noch so kommen. Zum Slide 150 8.0 und 8.0 HD ist ja noch gar nichts zu sehen.

Man sieht aber schon dass in den Einsteigerbikes sich der schlechtere Wechselkurs bemerkbar macht,... SLX statt XT usw. Na was meint Ihr wie viel teurer sind die Bikes im Verhältnis zu 2015 wenn man die Komponenten anschaut? 10-20% ?


----------



## 22042015 (24. August 2015)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/index.php?id=589


----------



## bolle182 (24. August 2015)

Hallo,
Wird es das Slide Carbon 160 X01 nicht mehr geben in 2016?
Grüsse.


----------



## Nezzar (24. August 2015)

@Radon-Bikes Ist eigentlich irgendwann auch eine Alu-Variante des Slide 140 geplant? Sicherlich nicht mehr für die Saison 2016, aber vielleicht ja für 2017...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzerl (24. August 2015)

Würde mich mehr über ein 160er alu freuen ^^


----------



## Ma4ik (24. August 2015)

Was ist mal sehr absurd finde, die Bikes sind zum teil paar hunder Euro teurer geworden und dafür wurden nun 2016 dazu noch obendrein schlechtere Parts verbaut, vergleicht genau die Bikes mit 2015er Modelle, werde mich wohl gegen Radon entscheiden, denn Preis erhöhen und günstigere Teile verbauen, sorry das ist ein NO-GO!! Wenn schon mehr Geld verlangt wird, möchte man dafür was geboten bekommen.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. August 2015)

Du hast das Problem aller Hersteller den Wechselkurs aber schon mitbekommen? Und das andere Hersteller das teilweise schon bei den 2015 Modellen weitergegeben haben? 
Egal wo du kaufst bei den 2016er Modellen wirst du weniger fürs Geld bekommen...


----------



## Louis1979 (25. August 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Was ist mal sehr absurd finde, die Bikes sind zum teil paar hunder Euro teurer geworden und dafür wurden nun 2016 dazu noch obendrein schlechtere Parts verbaut, vergleicht genau die Bikes mit 2015er Modelle, werde mich wohl gegen Radon entscheiden, denn Preis erhöhen und günstigere Teile verbauen, sorry das ist ein NO-GO!! Wenn schon mehr Geld verlangt wird, möchte man dafür was geboten bekommen.


Inflation, Wechselkurse (schwacher Euro)... das sind die beiden Hauptbegriffe, über die man sich schlau machen sollte, bevor man so einen Post loslässt.

"Hey als ich klein war hat ein Bällchen Eis 50 Pfennig (ja, Pfennig oder 0,50DM) gekostet, jetzt sind es meist 0,7-1,00€, wie kann sowas sein?" 

Viel Spaß bei der Suche nach einem Hersteller/Versender der für 2016er Modelle mindestens die gleiche Ausstattung zum diesjährigen 2015er Preis anbietet.. da wird es laut oben genannter und anderer Gründe kaum einen (keinen!) geben.


----------



## edi6800 (25. August 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Was ist mal sehr absurd finde, die Bikes sind zum teil paar hunder Euro teurer geworden und dafür wurden nun 2016 dazu noch obendrein schlechtere Parts verbaut, vergleicht genau die Bikes mit 2015er Modelle, werde mich wohl gegen Radon entscheiden, denn Preis erhöhen und günstigere Teile verbauen, sorry das ist ein NO-GO!! Wenn schon mehr Geld verlangt wird, möchte man dafür was geboten bekommen.



Tatsächlich wirst Du es wohl akzeptieren müssen, dass die Preise angezogen haben... Zumindest hat Radon nicht schon die 2015er während des laufenden MJ hochgesetzt - da gibt es ganz andere Versender, die das getan haben, obwohl sie noch zu Zeiten des starken Euro eingekauft haben(!) -, sodass Du ggf. im Radon-SSV fündig wirst.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. August 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Was ist mal sehr absurd finde, die Bikes sind zum teil paar hunder Euro teurer geworden und dafür wurden nun 2016 dazu noch obendrein schlechtere Parts verbaut, vergleicht genau die Bikes mit 2015er Modelle, werde mich wohl gegen Radon entscheiden, denn Preis erhöhen und günstigere Teile verbauen, sorry das ist ein NO-GO!! Wenn schon mehr Geld verlangt wird, möchte man dafür was geboten bekommen.



In welcher Höhle lebst du denn?!  Man muss ja noch nicht einmal die Wirtschaftsteile der Zeitungen lesen um zu wissen, dass der Euro schwach ist, die Bikebranche aber alles in Dollar einkauft, weil nahezu jedes Teil inzwischen in Asien gefertigt wird. Selbst die Bike-Bravos haben es mehrfach ausführlich geschildert.

Insofern sind die Preissteigerungen bzw. Abwertungen der verbauten Teile zwar ärgerlich, aber nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Speziii (25. August 2015)

Hallo Liebes Radon Team,

mit Spannung habe ich die neuen Bikes für 2016 erwartet. Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Monaten ein neues 29er Hardtail zulegen.
Technisch und preislich alles bestens, aber warum müssen alle besseren Hardtails SCHWARZ sein? in der Vergangenheit hattet Ihr das ZR Race mal in knalligem Orange, Neon-Grün oder Baby-Blau im Angebot, diese gafallen mir heute noch am besten.
Leider sind alle deutschen Versenderräder nur Schwarz.
kommt da vielleicht in Zukunft mal wieder etwas mehr Farbe ins Spiel????

DANKE


----------



## VolleKanne (25. August 2015)

Dem Black Sin steht die neue Farbe sehr gut. Finde Schwarz/Orange sehr edel.
Bin ich froh, mir ein 2015er gegönnt zu haben, aufgrund der Preissteigerung ist das 2016 leider nicht mehr in meinem Budget.
Danke schwacher Euro


----------



## punki69 (25. August 2015)

bolle182 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wird es das Slide Carbon 160 X01 nicht mehr geben in 2016?
> Grüsse.


wollte ich mir eigentlich auch im november holen,dachte,es wäre das bestverkaufteste bike bei radon und dann fliegt es aus dem programm?????.....sehr merkwürdig,würde dafür neu sogar 300 euro drauflegen,da ja alles teurer wurde....
gruß punki


----------



## souldriver (25. August 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Boah sind die Farben grässlich.
> Hatte mit einem Slide 140 Carbon geliebäugelt, aber so ist das Projekt gestorben. Schade, aber um jeden Preis auffallen, ist nicht mein Ding.


Das 10.0 ist doch ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (25. August 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Boah sind die Farben grässlich.
> Hatte mit einem Slide 140 Carbon geliebäugelt, aber so ist das Projekt gestorben. Schade, aber um jeden Preis auffallen, ist nicht mein Ding.


Das 8.0 und das 10.0 sind doch mal sowas von unauffällig, das 9.0 wäre mein Favorit und das 9.0 XTR hätte auch 9.0 Wasp heißen können.


----------



## DarkRusher (25. August 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> wollte ich mir eigentlich auch im november holen,dachte,es wäre das bestverkaufteste bike bei radon und dann fliegt es aus dem programm?????.....sehr merkwürdig,würde dafür neu sogar 300 euro drauflegen,da ja alles teurer wurde....
> gruß punki


http://issuu.com/radonbikes/docs/specs_2016_rz/39?e=1337397/14921472
Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD -> dürfte relativ ähnlich wie das X01 werden


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. August 2015)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Das 8.0 und das 10.0 sind doch mal sowas von unauffällig, das 9.0 wäre mein Favorit und das 9.0 XTR hätte auch 9.0 Wasp heißen können.



Das 9.0 XTR ist aus dem BVB-Fanshop. Dafür braucht nicht mal der Reus eine Fahrerlaubnis.


----------



## EddyAC (25. August 2015)

Die Slide 150 sehen nach Nasslack aus,oder?! 
Kommen die neuen Swoop 170 in Elox?
Ist das schon bekannt???


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. August 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> wollte ich mir eigentlich auch im november holen,dachte,es wäre das bestverkaufteste bike bei radon und dann fliegt es aus dem programm?????.....sehr merkwürdig,würde dafür neu sogar 300 euro drauflegen,da ja alles teurer wurde....
> gruß punki


2016 ist es das 9.0HD.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## denis0082 (25. August 2015)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch: Viele schöne Bikes dabei. Viel Erfolg für dieses Geschäftsjahr!

Hoffe aber da kommen noch ein paar mehr Varianten bei dem 160er Slide...


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2015)

Folgende Modelle sollen kommen:
*Slide Carbon 160 8.0* 3299€ black/green/anthracit, XT, Fox 34 Float Performance + DPS Performance, DT M1700
*Slide Carbon 160 9.0* 3599€ black/petrol/green, kpl XT, Fox 34 Float Factory + DPS Factory, DT XM1501
*Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD* 3599€ black/petrol/orange, Sram X01, Pike RCT3, Monarch+ RC3, DT Spline E1700
*Slide Carbon 160 10.0* 5199€ black/anthracit/yellow, Sram XX1, Fox 34 Float Factory + DPS Factory, DT Spline XMC 1200
*Slide Carbon 160 Team* 3999€ Team Look, Sram X01, Manitou Mattoc+Leoad, Magura, DT EX1501


*Specs- und Price Liste 2016*
http://www.radon-bikes.de/index.php?id=589
http://issuu.com/radonbikes/docs/specs_2016_rz/39?e=1337397/14921472
http://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmin/2016/Docs/Preisliste_Radon_2016.pdf


----------



## denis0082 (25. August 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. August 2015)

@Vincy Super, danke!

Und plötzlich ist auch ein HD da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (25. August 2015)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> http://issuu.com/radonbikes/docs/specs_2016_rz/39?e=1337397/14921472
> Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD -> dürfte relativ ähnlich wie das X01 werden


...will kein shimano und kein fox.......


----------



## DarkRusher (25. August 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...will kein shimano und kein fox.......


Du musst auch richtig schauen, nämlich bei der HD-Version...
*Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD* 3599€ black/petrol/orange, Sram X01, Pike RCT3, Monarch+ RC3, DT Spline E1700


----------



## punki69 (26. August 2015)

sorry,habe nur das bildmit dem foxfahrwerk gesehen,dann bin ich ja beruhigt.....
gibt es eigentlich wieder ein testival im november im siebengebirge????
gruß punki


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Swoop 170 27,5   (Vorserienmodell)*
http://enduro-mtb.com/eurobike-2015-comeback-das-radon-swoop-170/

*


*


----------



## mamu89 (26. August 2015)

was mir nicht ganz einleuchtet ist das gewicht vom 140 carbon 8.0 zum 140 carbon 9.0 xtr. wo kommen die 500g mehrgewicht beim xtr her?


----------



## siebenacht (26. August 2015)

Der BVB ist eben etwas schwerfälliger.

Wahrscheinlich ein Druckfehler, sollen bestimmt 11,5 kg sein, weil XTR sollte leichter sein als XT, es sei denn der Mavic-LR ist soviel schwerer.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamu89 (26. August 2015)

kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. bremse beim xtr ist glaub auch noch leichter. allerdings steht in der speclist auch 12,4...


----------



## bartos0815 (26. August 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Der BVB ist eben etwas schwerfälliger.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ein Druckfehler, sollen bestimmt 11,5 kg sein, weil XTR sollte leichter sein als XT, es sei denn der Mavic-LR ist soviel schwerer.
> 
> Gruß 78


sicher eher druckfehler! soll wahrscheinlich erher 11,5kilo heißen. lrs leichter, xtr leichter, rahmen +fw gleich. damit sollte die xtr var. schon leichter sein als das 8er!


----------



## siebenacht (26. August 2015)

Der erste Bericht über das neue Swoop 170 27,5 hört sich erstmal jut an. Die angebene 429 mm kurze Kettenstrebe kann ich mir nach dem Foto zwar nicht vorstellen, wäre aber interessant. Leider sieht es aber auch nach einem gegenüber dem Swoop 175 längeren Sitzrohr aus, alles über 450mm in der Größe M wäre ein No-Go, hatte eher auf weniger (430mm) gehofft. Aber bei dem langen Reach, muss man vielleicht auch bei der Größe umdenken????? Bin auf die weiteren Infos und Fotos gespannt.
Gruß 78


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2015)

*Swoop 200 27,5*


----------



## Stepinho (26. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interessiere mich gerade für die Hardtails bis ca. 1000€ Jetzt bin ich nur noch am überlegen, ob es das 27,5 Team 8.0 oder das 29 Team 8.0 werden soll. Die Bikes sind nahezu identisch, nur haben sie andere Federgabeln. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen der
Rock Shox 30 29", TK, SA und der Rock Shox 30 Gold TK, Air ist?

Vielen Dank und LG


----------



## TomT87 (26. August 2015)

Ich hoffe es kommt noch ein Modell mit 36 Fox und potentem Dämpfer, das keine gelben/goldenen Streifen etc. hat. Die Ausstattungen passen, die Rahmenfarben/-muster des Slide 150 HD und des Swoops mit Fox auf der Eurobike sind aber leider gar nicht mein Fall und für das 160er Carbon gibt es keine 36er...echt Schade


----------



## siebenacht (26. August 2015)

@TomT87 
Kann ick nur zustimmen. Wäre schade, wenn es keine neutral eloxierten Rahmen mehr gibt.
Gruß 78


----------



## TomT87 (26. August 2015)

Das blau vom Swoop 170 schaut ja sehr stark aus...wenn man die gestrichelten orange-pinken Linien irgendwie entfernen kann und Fox verbaut ist, wird es das ...


----------



## Heitzerl (26. August 2015)

werd ich mir wohl nächstes jahr noch ein swoop gönnen müssen


----------



## Tomdom (26. August 2015)

DarkRusher schrieb:


> Du musst auch richtig schauen, nämlich bei der HD-Version...
> *Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD* 3599€ black/petrol/orange, Sram X01, Pike RCT3, Monarch+ RC3, DT Spline E1700





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 2016 ist es das 9.0HD.   Gruß Bodo



200 Euro ist das 2016ner Model teurer und hat aber weit aus schlechtere Teile z.B. die Felge war 2015 viel besser und das ein oder andere Teil war 2015 auch viel besser, sehr schade das nun 200 Euro mehr kostet und dafür weit aus schlechter ist als das x01 aus 2015. Das habe ich noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller bei den 2016ner Bikes gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. August 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> 200 Euro ist das 2016ner Model teurer und hat aber weit aus schlechtere Teile z.B. die Felge war 2015 viel besser und das ein oder andere Teil war 2015 auch viel besser, sehr schade das nun 200 Euro mehr kostet und dafür weit aus schlechter ist als das x01 aus 2015. Das habe ich noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller bei den 2016ner Bikes gesehen.



Dann wird es Zeit für eine Sehhilfe. ALLE Hersteller müssen anpassen - die Preise nach oben und/oder Ausstattung nach unten. Dass das hier immer wieder erklärt werden muss...


----------



## delphi1507 (26. August 2015)

Warum wohl? Weil andere teilweise  die dollarkurs Geschichte im laufenden Jahr weitergegeben haben.... erst schlau machen dann meckern...


----------



## Tomdom (26. August 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> ALLE Hersteller müssen anpassen - die Preise nach oben und/oder Ausstattung nach unten.


Na aber so arg viel schlechtes altes Zeugs an die Bikes packen und paar hundert mehr verlangen das ist ja schon Wucher, das gibts bei keinem anderen Hersteller Bike was ich an 2016 Modelle gesehen habe, nur weil du ein Radon Arbeiter bist musst nicht sowas dummes schreiben.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. August 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> Na aber so arg viel schlechtes altes Zeugs an die Bikes packen und paar hundert mehr verlangen das ist ja schon Wucher, das gibts bei keinem anderen Hersteller Bike was ich an 2016 Modelle gesehen habe, nur weil du ein Radon Arbeiter bist musst nicht sowas dummes schreiben.


----------



## Louis1979 (27. August 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> Na aber so arg viel schlechtes altes Zeugs an die Bikes packen und paar hundert mehr verlangen das ist ja schon Wucher, das gibts bei keinem anderen Hersteller Bike was ich an 2016 Modelle gesehen habe, nur weil du ein Radon Arbeiter bist musst nicht sowas dummes schreiben.


Dann solltest Du besser noch einmal genauer schauen 
Es sind 99% aller Bikes  teurer oder schlechter ausgestattet.

Und was, "außer der Felge", welche von All Mountain (XM1501) zu Enduro (E1700, ~10% billiger, gutes Laufrad!, das EX1501 wäre ca. 10% teurer als das XM1501!) ist noch "viel schlechter" geworden

Ob ein Hersteller seine Preise aus marktwirtschaftlichen Gründen erhöht oder einfach mehr Gewinn machen möchte liegt ganz bei ihm. Und diese 200€ Erhöhung entspricht ca. 6% (Inflation und Wechselkurs(debakel) nicht eingerechet), also weit entfernt von Wucher.

Allein die Preise im öffentlichen Nahverkehr steigen jährlich um ca. 4%, dabei beträgt die Inflation nur ca. 0,5 - 2%.

Kauf doch einfach ein Carbon Specialized oder Trek die fangen bei 4k € an, moment, das ist ja teurer und NOCH schlechter ausgestattet.


----------



## edi6800 (27. August 2015)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du besser noch einmal genauer schauen
> Es sind 99% aller Bikes  teurer oder schlechter ausgestattet.
> 
> Und was, "außer der Felge", welche von All Mountain (XM1501) zu Enduro (E1700, ~10% billiger, gutes Laufrad!, das EX1501 wäre ca. 10% teurer als das XM1501!) ist noch "viel schlechter" geworden
> ...


Nun ja - ganz so einseitig sollte man das ja auch nicht betrachten... Wenn man bedenkt, dass etwa bei einem neu entwickelten Rahmen im ersten Jahr der Markteinführung sicherlich noch ein ganzer Batzen an Entwicklungskosten und/oder produktionstechnische Investitionen umgelegt werden, so sollte er in den darauffolgenden Jahren zu deutlich günstigeren Konditionen angeboten werden können. Wenn man so im Hardtailbereich egal welchen Herstellers schaut, dann findet man hier und da nicht wenige Rahmengenerationen, die schon vor drei-vier Jahren eingeführt wurden und bei nahezu identischer Ausstattung bislang preislich stabil geblieben sind, nun aber sprunghaft 10 % teurer angeboten werden bei teilweise abgespeckter Ausstattung. Keine Frage: Mann möchte ja einen hohen Gewinn erzielen, aber dies ausschließlich mit dem schlechten Wechselkurs zu begründen, ist halt BlaBlaBla
So wie ich das in Ausschnitten beurteilen kann, hat sich Radon hier halbwegs zurückgehalten, wobei wie beim Sage Carbon sogar neue halbwegs "stabile" Preis-Leistungs-Konfigurationen Einzug gehalten haben, während in diesem Segment alle versendenden Mitbewerber + Cube ordentlich draufgehauen haben - ok, die Preise von Rose muss man im Detail halt noch abwarten, doch haben die ja bereits im laufenden MJ 2015 die Währungsschraube mal eben angezogen, obwohl der Einkauf noch zu günstigen Konditionen erfolgte, ich bin gespannt, ob es nun die zweite Erhöhung im MJ 2016 geben wird. Radon hat sich hier rausgehalten und zieht nun nach - einmal wohlgemerkt!
Warten wir halt 2017 ab ;-)
Ach ja - keine Ahnung, woran es wirklich liegt, aber beim Black Sin war ja eigentlich auch ein komplett neuer Rahmen angekündigt, der nun später im Jahr bzw. Anfang des nächsten Jahres präsentiert werden soll, bei den Roadbikes ist es ähnlich, Disc-Varianten und ein längst überfälliger Cyclocrosser sollen wohl auch erst im nächsten Jahr kommen, dennoch vor dem MJ-Wechsel - bei anderen Herstellern werden Neuentwicklungen teilweise auch für das spätere MJ 2016 angekündigt - möglicherweise erwartet die Branche ja positive Entwicklungen?! Reine Spekulation natürlich


----------



## Louis1979 (27. August 2015)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Nun ja - ganz so einseitig sollte man das ja auch nicht betrachten... Wenn man bedenkt, dass etwa bei einem neu entwickelten Rahmen im ersten Jahr der Markteinführung sicherlich noch ein ganzer Batzen an Entwicklungskosten und/oder produktionstechnische Investitionen umgelegt werden, so sollte er in den darauffolgenden Jahren zu deutlich günstigeren Konditionen angeboten werden können. Wenn man so im Hardtailbereich egal welchen Herstellers schaut, dann findet man hier und da nicht wenige Rahmengenerationen, die schon vor drei-vier Jahren eingeführt wurden und bei nahezu identischer Ausstattung bislang preislich stabil geblieben sind, nun aber sprunghaft 10 % teurer angeboten werden bei teilweise abgespeckter Ausstattung. Keine Frage: Mann möchte ja einen hohen Gewinn erzielen, aber dies ausschließlich mit dem schlechten Wechselkurs zu begründen, ist halt BlaBlaBla
> So wie ich das in Ausschnitten beurteilen kann, hat sich Radon hier halbwegs zurückgehalten, wobei wie beim Sage Carbon sogar neue halbwegs "stabile" Preis-Leistungs-Konfigurationen Einzug gehalten haben, während in diesem Segment alle versendenden Mitbewerber + Cube ordentlich draufgehauen haben - ok, die Preise von Rose muss man im Detail halt noch abwarten, doch haben die ja bereits im laufenden MJ 2015 die Währungsschraube mal eben angezogen, obwohl der Einkauf noch zu günstigen Konditionen erfolgte, ich bin gespannt, ob es nun die zweite Erhöhung im MJ 2016 geben wird. Radon hat sich hier rausgehalten und zieht nun nach - einmal wohlgemerkt!
> Warten wir halt 2017 ab ;-)
> Ach ja - keine Ahnung, woran es wirklich liegt, aber beim Black Sin war ja eigentlich auch ein komplett neuer Rahmen angekündigt, der nun später im Jahr bzw. Anfang des nächsten Jahres präsentiert werden soll, bei den Roadbikes ist es ähnlich, Disc-Varianten und ein längst überfälliger Cyclocrosser sollen wohl auch erst im nächsten Jahr kommen, dennoch vor dem MJ-Wechsel - bei anderen Herstellern werden Neuentwicklungen teilweise auch für das spätere MJ 2016 angekündigt - möglicherweise erwartet die Branche ja positive Entwicklungen?! Reine Spekulation natürlich


Wenn die Marktsituation (Wettbewerb und eigene Verkaufszahlen/Umsatz) ein Unternehmen nicht unter Druck setzen, dann wird man sich als Unternehmer hüten Geld zu verschenken und die Produkte "grundos" billiger anbieten.

Wenn eine Firma sich eine neue Fertigungsanlage kauft, dann fängt man ja auch nicht an, wenn sie abgeschrieben ist, das gefertigte Material billiger anzubieten, weil man ab dann erst richtig Geld verdient, es sei denn die Marktlage erfordert dies.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> Na aber so arg viel schlechtes altes Zeugs an die Bikes packen und paar hundert mehr verlangen das ist ja schon Wucher, das gibts bei keinem anderen Hersteller Bike was ich an 2016 Modelle gesehen habe, nur weil du ein Radon Arbeiter bist musst nicht sowas dummes schreiben.





edi6800 schrieb:


> Nun ja - ganz so einseitig sollte man das ja auch nicht betrachten... Wenn man bedenkt, dass etwa bei einem neu entwickelten Rahmen im ersten Jahr der Markteinführung sicherlich noch ein ganzer Batzen an Entwicklungskosten und/oder produktionstechnische Investitionen umgelegt werden, so sollte er in den darauffolgenden Jahren zu deutlich günstigeren Konditionen angeboten werden können. Wenn man so im Hardtailbereich egal welchen Herstellers schaut, dann findet man hier und da nicht wenige Rahmengenerationen, die schon vor drei-vier Jahren eingeführt wurden und bei nahezu identischer Ausstattung bislang preislich stabil geblieben sind, nun aber sprunghaft 10 % teurer angeboten werden bei teilweise abgespeckter Ausstattung. Keine Frage: Mann möchte ja einen hohen Gewinn erzielen, aber dies ausschließlich mit dem schlechten Wechselkurs zu begründen, ist halt BlaBlaBla
> So wie ich das in Ausschnitten beurteilen kann, hat sich Radon hier halbwegs zurückgehalten, wobei wie beim Sage Carbon sogar neue halbwegs "stabile" Preis-Leistungs-Konfigurationen Einzug gehalten haben, während in diesem Segment alle versendenden Mitbewerber + Cube ordentlich draufgehauen haben - ok, die Preise von Rose muss man im Detail halt noch abwarten, doch haben die ja bereits im laufenden MJ 2015 die Währungsschraube mal eben angezogen, obwohl der Einkauf noch zu günstigen Konditionen erfolgte, ich bin gespannt, ob es nun die zweite Erhöhung im MJ 2016 geben wird. Radon hat sich hier rausgehalten und zieht nun nach - einmal wohlgemerkt!
> Warten wir halt 2017 ab ;-)
> Ach ja - keine Ahnung, woran es wirklich liegt, aber beim Black Sin war ja eigentlich auch ein komplett neuer Rahmen angekündigt, der nun später im Jahr bzw. Anfang des nächsten Jahres präsentiert werden soll, bei den Roadbikes ist es ähnlich, Disc-Varianten und ein längst überfälliger Cyclocrosser sollen wohl auch erst im nächsten Jahr kommen, dennoch vor dem MJ-Wechsel - bei anderen Herstellern werden Neuentwicklungen teilweise auch für das spätere MJ 2016 angekündigt - möglicherweise erwartet die Branche ja positive Entwicklungen?! Reine Spekulation natürlich



Hi,

das einzelne 2016er Bikes nicht mit den 2015er Bikes ausstattungstechnisch mithalten können, ist kein Geheimnis. Die Gründe sind vermutlich allen klar, viele Hersteller haben bereits in der laufenden 2015er Saison die Preise angezogen.

Wir können ggü. den Mitbewerbern auch diese Saison ein super P./L.-Verhältnis anbieten - allerdings können auch wir nicht zaubern und das Level von 2015 halen.

Der neue Black Sin Rahmen ist zur Messe noch nicht fertig geworden und wird später im Jahr vorgestellt.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. August 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das einzelne 2016er Bikes nicht mit den 2015er Bikes ausstattungstechnisch mithalten können, ist kein Geheimnis. Die Gründe sind vermutlich allen klar, viele Hersteller haben bereits in der laufenden 2015er Saison die Preise angezogen.
> 
> ...



Andi, leider nicht allen ist das klar - unverständlicherweise. Und wenn es Ihnen dann erklärt, hat man sofort einen neuen Arbeitsvertrag. 

Ach so, jetzt wo ich "Radon Arbeiter" (vermutlich meint @Tomdom Mitarbeiter) bin, schickt ihr mir meinen Arbeitsvertrag zu, oder muss ich mir den holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (27. August 2015)

Moin Andi
Beim IBC Video von der Eurobike haben Bodo und der Lars son schickes Radon T Shirt an.
Wo gibt es das Shirt? LG
Henrik


----------



## Zementsack (27. August 2015)

Frage zur neuen Farbvariante Aluminium gebürstet: Ist da noch Klarlack drüber oder ist es wirklich das nackte Metall?


----------



## Moglie (27. August 2015)

Frage: Warum ist das neue ZR Race 29 8.0 denn 150g schwerer als das alte?
Alt: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-race-29-8.0-237711
Neu: http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-race-29/zr-race-29-80/

Das neue hat doch:
- Leichtere Laufräder (Mavic Crossride Light 29 anstatt Mavic Crossride 29)
- 2-Fach Kurbel
- Leichtere Federgabel (Rock Shox Sid 29 ist doch leichter als die Fox 32 Float 29?)

Ist das alte Modell doch besser ausgestattet in den Details?
Achja welche Reifen hat das neue ZR Race 29 8.0 jetzt? Rocket Ron wie in der Beschreibung oder XKing wie auf allen Bildern?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2015)

Gyver schrieb:


> Moin Andi
> Beim IBC Video von der Eurobike haben Bodo und der Lars son schickes Radon T Shirt an.
> Wo gibt es das Shirt? LG
> Henrik



Hi,

das sind die Messeshirts vom Team. Wenn Du uns am Stand besuchst, schenken wir Dir eins 



Zementsack schrieb:


> Frage zur neuen Farbvariante Aluminium gebürstet: Ist da noch Klarlack drüber oder ist es wirklich das nackte Metall?



Bei den Raw Modellen ist noch eine matte Klarlackschicht drüber. De Aluminiumoberfläche würde sonst auf Dauer leichte Verfärbungen aufweisen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2015)

*Slide Carbon 140 10.0 RS  "Tune Edition"  7999€*

Anhang anzeigen 416226


----------



## Louis1979 (28. August 2015)

@Radon-Bikes Ab wann werden denn die neuen Swoops bei Euch (im Megastore) fahrbar und anschließend bestellbar sein?
Stimmen die Ausstattung mit dem Preis von 2999,00€ für das Swoop 10.0?

*Specs- und Price Liste 2016*
http://issuu.com/radonbikes/docs/specs_2016_rz/39?e=1337397/14921472
http://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmin/2016/Docs/Preisliste_Radon_2016.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. August 2015)

Die neuen Swoops kommen erst zum Frühjahr 2016. Auf der Messe sind es noch Vorserienmodelle.


----------



## Nezzar (28. August 2015)

Ein Radon für 8000€. Ich glaub mir fallen die Augen raus :O


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. August 2015)

Hier eine kurze Auflistung der Geo : Immer 16-18-20+22" Sitzrohr 430-450-470-490mm
Oberrohr: 580-597-614-631mm Sitzw. : 76-75,5-75° Steuerw.: 65,8°-65,3°-64,8°
Steuerr. 110-110-120-130mm Reach: 445-457-473-487mm Stack: 595-595-604-613mm
hoffe das reicht für den Anfang Lieferbar ab 2.2016 VK in 3 Wochen wir haben bei unseren
Tests festgestellt das wir den Stoßdämpfer beim 9.0 und 10.0 noch ändern in Vivid Air
und X2 Air daher die Verzögerung.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## FrozenIdentity (31. August 2015)

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich mir, sobald es die Swoops auf der HP zu bestellen gibt, kann man das Bike auch zu euch in den Store nach Bonn liefern lassen und Ihr baut es zusammen?
Ich würde an dem Bike ungern rumschrauben, nicht das ich ne Schraube oder etc übersehe oO.
Könnte man eventuell auch im Store die Reifen tauschen, ich bin leider überhaupt kein Conti fan ^^?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. August 2015)

FrozenIdentity schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich mir, sobald es die Swoops auf der HP zu bestellen gibt, kann man das Bike auch zu euch in den Store nach Bonn liefern lassen und Ihr baut es zusammen?
> Ich würde an dem Bike ungern rumschrauben, nicht das ich ne Schraube oder etc übersehe oO.
> Könnte man eventuell auch im Store die Reifen tauschen, ich bin leider überhaupt kein Conti fan ^^?



Hi,

sobald die Bikes verfügbar sind, werden diese auch zeitnah bei uns im Megastore in Bonn erhältlich sein - am besten kurz vorher anrufen und nachfragen.

Die Specs sind so final - Änderungen an den Bikes können nach kauf privat durchgeführt werden oder nach Terminabsprache bei uns in der Werkstatt im Megastore Bonn...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (31. August 2015)

@Radon-Bikes : Wird es dieses Jahr auch wieder das Bike Discount Oktoberfest geben?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. August 2015)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes : Wird es dieses Jahr auch wieder das Bike Discount Oktoberfest geben?
> 
> Viele Grüße!



Ja klar: http://www.megastore.bike/events/oktoberfest-im-megastore-2/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Frodijak (31. August 2015)

…


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (31. August 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ja klar: http://www.megastore.bike/events/oktoberfest-im-megastore-2/
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Danke für die schnelle Antwort wie immer bei Dir, Andi. Gibt es bereits einen Angebotsflyer? Wäre spannend zu wissen, ob auch dieses Jahr die restlichen 15er Bikes mit 25% Rabatt verkauft werden- dann würde sich auch eine weite Anfahrt lohnen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. September 2015)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort wie immer bei Dir, Andi. Gibt es bereits einen Angebotsflyer? Wäre spannend zu wissen, ob auch dieses Jahr die restlichen 15er Bikes mit 25% Rabatt verkauft werden- dann würde sich auch eine weite Anfahrt lohnen



Immer gerne 

Bzgl. der Oktoberfest-Angebote kannich Dir zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider noch nichts sagen. In der Regel werden die meisten Kracherdeals ein paar Tage vor dem Fest veröffentlicht. Bis dahin heißt es: Geduld 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel1984 (1. September 2015)

Warum sind an der Slide Team Replica nicht alle teile verbaut, die orginal dran sind. Zum Beispiel der Manitou Swinger oder die MT7. Mit diesen Teilen zu dem Preis würde ich es nehmen


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2015)

Wann kommen denn die finalen Bilder und Specs von den anderen Slide Carbon 160?


----------



## Manuel1984 (1. September 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1050418355003408.1073741881.135779413133978&type=3

Falls dir das weiterhilft.....


----------



## neo_1976 (1. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Immer gerne
> 
> Bzgl. der Oktoberfest-Angebote kannich Dir zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider noch nichts sagen. In der Regel werden die meisten Kracherdeals ein paar Tage vor dem Fest veröffentlicht. Bis dahin heißt es: Geduld
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Wo werden die Kracherdeals denn veröffentlicht? Kann man sich irgendwo eintragen, um eine Info bezüglich der Angebote zu bekommen?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (1. September 2015)

Kannst dann eh nur dort in deren Megastore kaufen. 
https://www.facebook.com/HsBikeDiscountMegastore


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. September 2015)

neo_1976 schrieb:


> Wo werden die Kracherdeals denn veröffentlicht? Kann man sich irgendwo eintragen, um eine Info bezüglich der Angebote zu bekommen?



Hi,

die Angebote werden über Facebook bekannt gegeben sowie (für alle Nicht-Vacebooker) auf www.megastore.bike

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Schelle (1. September 2015)

Manuel1984 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1050418355003408.1073741881.135779413133978&type=3
> 
> Falls dir das weiterhilft.....


leider nein, diese Modelle sind bekannt.


----------



## Gyver (3. September 2015)

Ach verdammt. Die 2015er Bikes werden billiger und ich werde mit jedem Tag schwächer 
Ich überlge mir n Swoop 210 9.0 noch zuzulegen. Weiß zufällig jemand, in wie weit die Preise vorheriges Jahr runter gegangen sind? Jetzt sind es 18% und wenn ich mir jetzt eins kauf und es in drei Wochen 20 oder 25% sind würde mich das schon ärgern


----------



## Frodijak (3. September 2015)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (3. September 2015)

nee dann kauf ich n 2016er Modell


----------



## Nezzar (3. September 2015)

Wer früher kauft, ballert eher durch den Wald. Vielleicht kriegst du in nem Jahr auch die 2016er Modelle reduziert. Dann musst du aber auch noch ein Jahr auf das Rad warten. Du wirst es nicht bereuen das Rad jetzt zu kaufen. Selbst zum vollen Preis sind Radon-Räder immer noch ein Schnäppchen. Du wirst es aber bereuen, wenn du demnächst bei gutem Wetter Zuhause sitzt und dir Bilder von geilen Rädern im Internet anschauen musst


----------



## Gyver (4. September 2015)

Naja ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, fahre schon n Swoop 175 SE


----------



## jackz (5. September 2015)

Wiegt das Slide Carbon 140 9.0 XTR tatsächlich mehr als das günstigere 9.0 (12,4 vs. 11,75kg)?


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. September 2015)

jackz schrieb:


> Wiegt das Slide Carbon 140 9.0 XTR tatsächlich mehr als das günstigere 9.0 (12,4 vs. 11,75kg)?


Ja und nein, Ja bei den Messebike nein in Serie da ist die XTR etwas leichter . Aber groß ist der
unterschied nicht da die Laufräder zwar schön und teuer aber nicht leichter sind.


----------



## jackz (5. September 2015)

Danke für die Auskunft, d.h. das Slide Carbon 140 9.0 XT wiegt nicht wie angegeben 12,4kg, sondern knapp unter 11,75kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. September 2015)

jackz schrieb:


> Wiegt das Slide Carbon 140 9.0 XTR tatsächlich mehr als das günstigere 9.0 (12,4 vs. 11,75kg)?


Ja. Der Mavic LRS und besonders die Mavic UST Reifen sind sackschwer. LRS wiegt 1710g und die 2,4er UST Reifen jeweils 990g!
http://www.mavic.de/laufrader-mtb-crossmax-xl-pro-ltd-wts
Der DT XM1501 wiegt dagegen nur 1580g und die Schwalbe NobbyNic LiteSkin 2,25 jeweils 600g.
*Allein bei den Reifen ist da ein Unterschied von jeweils 390g!*


----------



## jackz (5. September 2015)

Oje, dann macht das XTR Modell ja gar keinen Sinn, danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Vincy (5. September 2015)

Warum? Machst da andere Reifen drauf, fertig ist. Das Mehrgewicht beim LRS ist nicht ganz so tragisch.
Die leichten NobbyNic sind recht pannenanfällig und nur begrenzt tubeless tauglich.


----------



## jackz (5. September 2015)

Klar, das ist natürlich eine Option, aber ~1000€ mehr auszugeben, um dann wieder etwa aufs gleiche Gewicht zu kommen, ist mir dann wohl doch zu teuer.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. September 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ja. Der Mavic LRS und besonders die Mavic UST Reifen sind sackschwer. LRS wiegt 1710g und die 2,4er UST Reifen jeweils 990g!
> http://www.mavic.de/laufrader-mtb-crossmax-xl-pro-ltd-wts
> Der DT XM1501 wiegt dagegen nur 1580g und die Schwalbe NobbyNic LiteSkin 2,25 jeweils 600g.
> *Allein bei den Reifen ist da ein Unterschied von jeweils 390g!*


Der Laufrads. Mavic ist 1710gr der DT 1705gr Reifen Schwalbe + Conti 685gr Mavic 680gr hinten
und 710gr vorn aber wie Vincy schreibt Serie ist 990gr aber wir machen die AM Reifen drauf was
ja auch Sinn macht. Aber ev. wahren auf den Messebike die schweren weil alle haben sich über
das hohe Gewicht des Messemusters gewundert.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Boardi05 (9. September 2015)

*Radon Slide Carbon 160 10.0
*
http://www.radon-bikes.de/index.php?id=614


----------



## Vincy (9. September 2015)




----------



## Vincy (9. September 2015)

*Swoop 200 650b Team*
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/freeride-downhill/swoop-200/swoop-200-team/


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. September 2015)

Joost Wichman rides the 2016 Radon Slide 140 trail bike in BC






Viel Spaß beim anschauen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## duc-748S (9. September 2015)

Wo wir schon mal fast beim Thema sind und ihr meine vorherige Anfrage weiter vorne im Thread gekonnt ignoriert habt: wann kommt denn das eigentliche Arbeitsgerät vom Joost in den Verkauf? 
Der fährst den Prototypen doch schon eine ganze Weile ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (9. September 2015)

Es gab ja mal n Bild von nem Swoop 200 mit Deemax Lrs. Laut den Specs wird das Rad aber so nicht kommen, ist das korrekt?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Wo wir schon mal fast beim Thema sind und ihr meine vorherige Anfrage weiter vorne im Thread gekonnt ignoriert habt: wann kommt denn das eigentliche Arbeitsgerät vom Joost in den Verkauf?
> Der fährst den Prototypen doch schon eine ganze Weile ...



Welches meinst Du genau? Heute haben wir das Slide Carbon Team Replica online geschaltet, siehe:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-201...ide-carbon-160/slide-carbon-160-team-replica/



Gyver schrieb:


> Es gab ja mal n Bild von nem Swoop 200 mit Deemax Lrs. Laut den Specs wird das Rad aber so nicht kommen, ist das korrekt?



Die Deemax auf dem Foto waren nicht Serie und sind so vorerst auch nicht geplant...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Gyver (9. September 2015)

Hallo Andi, vielen Dank!
Sehe ich das dann richtig, dass es den Teamrahmen einmal mit einer RS Ausstattung geben wird und dann noch die Highend Version mit Fox 40 usw. 
Rahmenfarbe ist sonst identisch?


----------



## duc-748S (9. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Welches meinst Du genau?



Na sein Slopestyle/Dirt, mit dem er nun schon gefühlte Ewigkeiten Pumptracks unsicher machen darf 
Aber diesbezüglich hört man gar nichts von euch.
Ist da wenigstens für irgendwann mal geplant, dass ihr sowas in euer Portfolio aufnehmt oder eher nicht?


----------



## Vincy (9. September 2015)

*Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD*
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-160/slide-carbon-160-90-hd/






In natura 



 
*



Slide Carbon 160 Team Replica*
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-201...ide-carbon-160/slide-carbon-160-team-replica/

*

 *


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. September 2015)

Gyver schrieb:


> Hallo Andi, vielen Dank!
> Sehe ich das dann richtig, dass es den Teamrahmen einmal mit einer RS Ausstattung geben wird und dann noch die Highend Version mit Fox 40 usw.
> Rahmenfarbe ist sonst identisch?



Hi,

die Farben stehen noch nicht final - werden aber hoffentlich kommende Woche fix sein.



duc-748S schrieb:


> Na sein Slopestyle/Dirt, mit dem er nun schon gefühlte Ewigkeiten Pumptracks unsicher machen darf
> Aber diesbezüglich hört man gar nichts von euch.
> Ist da wenigstens für irgendwann mal geplant, dass ihr sowas in euer Portfolio aufnehmt oder eher nicht?



Geplant ja - wann es aber genau erscheint, kann ich derzeit nicht vorhersagen....

Gruß, Andi


----------



## duc-748S (9. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Geplant ja - wann es aber genau erscheint, kann ich derzeit nicht vorhersagen....
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Danke für die Info, Andi.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt wann es so weit sein wird bzw. wie lange ihr den Prototypen noch getestet werden lassen wollt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Farben stehen noch nicht final - werden aber hoffentlich kommende Woche fix sein.
> 
> ...


Final sind die Farben vom Team und 9.0 beim 200er noch nicht der 8.0 . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. September 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD*
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/enduro/slide-carbon-160/slide-carbon-160-90-hd/
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418949
> ...



Das 9.0 HD sieht ja mal richtig geil aus! Gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (10. September 2015)

das 9.0hd slide ist wohl der beste deal! das team wird wohl nicht so gut laufen. alleine schon wegen des fahrwerks ist der aufpreis kaum nachvollziehbar. die anderen teile erscheinen zum 9hd nicht wirklich so viel besser. bin gespannt wann die ersten preisreduktionen beim team losgehen!


----------



## walter021 (10. September 2015)

Wird das Steuerrohr für AngleSets kompatibel sein bzw gibts Infos zu den Steuerrohr Abmessungen?

Finde zu FSA No.10 wenig Infos, ausschauen tuts nach ZS Cups, aber welche Abmessungen?


----------



## Tomdom (10. September 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> bin gespannt wann die ersten preisreduktionen beim team losgehen!



Glaube lange wird es nicht dauern, dann wird das ein oder andere Model was *überteuert* ist im Preis sinken, das wird keiner kaufen in der Preisklasse. Wer sich nach einem anderen Hersteller umschaut welche die Top Modelle 2015 nun zu preisen raushauen von knapp 3000€ mit komplett xx1 und RockShox Pike RCT3, DP und RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 und Carbon Laufräder und anderen Carbon Teile, Lenker, Sattel da wird es Radon schwer sein die schlechter ausgestattete Bikes unters Volk zu bringen, passt den Preis an dann werdet ihr nicht auf den Bikes sitzen bleiben. Wieso 600 - 1000€ mehr für eines der Slide 160 ausgeben wenn es woanderst, günstiger und mit viel bessere Ausstattung gibt, bisschen mehr Markanalyse würde dem Konzern gut gehen, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Die 2016 Radon Bikes sind schlechter ausgestattet und kosten viel mehr.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. September 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> Glaube lange wird es nicht dauern, dann wird das ein oder andere Model was *überteuert* ist im Preis sinken, das wird keiner kaufen in der Preisklasse. Wer sich nach einem anderen Hersteller umschaut welche die Top Modelle 2015 nun zu preisen raushauen von knapp 3000€ mit komplett xx1 und RockShox Pike RCT3, DP und RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 und Carbon Laufräder und anderen Carbon Teile, Lenker, Sattel da wird es Radon schwer sein die schlechter ausgestattete Bikes unters Volk zu bringen, passt den Preis an dann werdet ihr nicht auf den Bikes sitzen bleiben. Wieso 600 - 1000€ mehr für eines der Slide 160 ausgeben wenn es woanderst, günstiger und mit viel bessere Ausstattung gibt, bisschen mehr Markanalyse würde dem Konzern gut gehen, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Die 2016 Radon Bikes sind schlechter ausgestattet und kosten viel mehr.



@Tomdom: ich kann mich nur wiederholen, mehr fällt mir bei den derzeitigen Posts von Dir leider nicht mehr ein. Es bleibt jedem überlassen, welches Bike er für gut befindet und sich kauft - deine Antworten helfen hier m.M.n. absolut keinem! Hier noch einmal meine Antwort von Montag:

_Was mich nur wundert: in letzter Zeit bist Du in diversen Threads sehr ambitioniert gegen Radon unterwegs, empfiehlst Cube und schreibst nun, dass Du auf Specialized unterwegs bist. Wäre echt mehr als fair, wenn du das Bike nicht als "billig" abstempelst und dem Bike eine "schlechte Qualität" zuschreibst. Gerne kannst Du mich auch per PN kontaktieren falls Du persönlich etwas auf dem Herzen hast...
_
Bitte melde dich doch mal per PN - ich würde gerne mit Dir telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen. Deal?

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Schelle (10. September 2015)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht so ganz. Sicherlich sind die Bikes (160er Carbon) nicht mehr so die Schnäpchen wie die letzten Jahre (Speziell das 8.0), bieten aber immer noch ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Noch habe ich nicht wirklich einen anderen Hersteller mit dieser Ausstattung und Möglichkeit zu einem geringeren Preis gefunden. Bisher bin ich immer Cube gefahren - bis die Preise massiv erhöht wurden. Daher wird mein nächstes Bike von einem anderen Hersteller, vermutlich Radon sein.

PS. Wann geht das 8.0 online? Aber noch viel schlimmer: Wann wird die Beschreibung des aktuellen 9.0 im H&S Shop angepasst? Dort wird das Bike im Text immer noch mit den "alten" Daten beworben/beschrieben!


----------



## Nezzar (10. September 2015)

Typischer Troll. Einfach nicht drauf eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (10. September 2015)

Ist wie früher, wenn abgestimmt worden ist, wohin es auf Klassenfahrt gehen soll. War immer einer dabei der die ganze Klassenfahrt rumgeheult hat, weil es nicht nach Dingsbums ging und stattdessen nach Bumsdings gefahren wurde. 
Da hilft nur ignorieren....


----------



## help (10. September 2015)

Ignorieren, ist ein Troll. Seine Posts widersprechen sich total...


----------



## Bikehero24 (11. September 2015)

Do not feed the Troll!!

@RadonTeam: Mach weiter so. Eure Bikes sind spitze und erschwinglich! Lasst euch hier nicht verunsichern.

Viele Grüße aus dem Vogtland


----------



## ride2befree (12. September 2015)

ab wann werden die anderen Swoop 200er online gestellt? Mit Preis etc?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. September 2015)

Die Swoop 200 werden in den nächsten 10 Tagen kommen. Die Spec steht es fehlen nur kleint. für
das ex. Foto.
Swoop 200  8.0 für 2499.-€ mit RS Fahrw. Zee Schaltung MT5 Bremse Spank Laufr.
Swoop 200  9.0 für 3599.-€ mit Fox 40 + X2 DH XO1 7fach MT7 Bremse DT1950 Laufr. Farbe Raw
siehe Euro Bike Bericht Fotos.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## maxl82 (12. September 2015)

Gibts schon die richtige Spec Liste und Preise für die Swoop 170er???

Lg Maxl


----------



## Emtix (13. September 2015)

Ist das RS Fahrwerk beim swoop 200 8.0 ein Vivid air und eine Boxxer WC?


----------



## Gyver (13. September 2015)

Nee ist glaube ich n Rs Kage. Steht in der Specs Liste auf einer oder zwei Seiten zuvor.


----------



## Emtix (13. September 2015)

Stimmt... Danke!


----------



## kingofqueens (14. September 2015)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Gibts schon die richtige Spec Liste und Preise für die Swoop 170er???
> 
> Lg Maxl


Eine Spec Liste gibt es ja schon, soviel ich jetzt mitbekommen habe könnte aber die ein oder andere Komponente noch geändert werden. Es kommt noch ein swoop 10.0 Hd dazu mit top Ausstattung, voraussichtlich für 3499 mit x2 air, mt7, ex 1501, x01 1x11. Die Lackierung ist aber noch unbekannt.
Radon wollte aber bis 20.09 alle 170er vorstellen! Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die Modelle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. September 2015)

kingofqueens schrieb:


> Eine Spec Liste gibt es ja schon, soviel ich jetzt mitbekommen habe könnte aber die ein oder andere Komponente noch geändert werden. Es kommt noch ein swoop 10.0 Hd dazu mit top Ausstattung, voraussichtlich für 3499 mit x2 air, mt7, ex 1501, x01 1x11. Die Lackierung ist aber noch unbekannt.
> Radon wollte aber bis 20.09 alle 170er vorstellen! Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die Modelle !



HI,

wir warten auch sehnsüchtigste auf die fertigen 170er. Allerdings sind noch nicht alle 2016er Parts vor Ort - Fotos und somit Online Schaltung also derzeit nicht machbar. Wir hoffen, dass die fehlenden Teile diese Woche eintrudeln - wenn es so wäre, könnten wir die Bikes dann kommende Woche online schalten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## maxl82 (14. September 2015)

Die Folder mit den Ausstattungen habe ich eh daheim, jedoch hieß es auf der Eurobike das sich noch einiges ändert, desshalb wollte ich es wissen.
Na wenns Theorätisch nurmehr bis 20. dauert damit kann ich leben...


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (15. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ja klar: http://www.megastore.bike/events/oktoberfest-im-megastore-2/
> 
> Gruß, Andi



@Radon-Bikes Die Seite wurde aus dem Netz genommen-doch kein Oktoberfest?


----------



## JEUS (15. September 2015)

Oktoberfest -> Einweihung Cube Megastore....
Muss man nicht verstehen ;-)
Die eigenen Bikes wurden jetzt auch in den Keller verbannt.


----------



## Emtix (15. September 2015)

Gibt es bei der "Cube Einweihung" auch fette Rabatte auf Radon bikes?


----------



## kingofqueens (16. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> wir warten auch sehnsüchtigste auf die fertigen 170er. Allerdings sind noch nicht alle 2016er Parts vor Ort - Fotos und somit Online Schaltung also derzeit nicht machbar. Wir hoffen, dass die fehlenden Teile diese Woche eintrudeln - wenn es so wäre, könnten wir die Bikes dann kommende Woche online schalten.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Ihr könntet ja schon mal ein paar Ausstattungsdetails,  Preis oder die finale Lackierung des 10.0 Hd Preis geben, das dürfte ja schon fest stehen ;-)


----------



## Newbeer (17. September 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage wegen Verfügbarkeit. Ich geier ja nach dem Slide 9.0HD und das kommt KW47 raus. 
Hab allerdings mein aktuelles noch nicht verkauft und somit grad nicht flüssig genug um jetzt schon zu reservieren.  
Ist der Andrang arg hoch und es kann passieren das ich dann bis nächstes Jahr warten muss oder habt ihr genug vorgesorgt um alle glücklich zu machen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. September 2015)

Newbeer schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage wegen Verfügbarkeit. Ich geier ja nach dem Slide 9.0HD und das kommt KW47 raus.
> Hab allerdings mein aktuelles noch nicht verkauft und somit grad nicht flüssig genug um jetzt schon zu reservieren.
> Ist der Andrang arg hoch und es kann passieren das ich dann bis nächstes Jahr warten muss oder habt ihr genug vorgesorgt um alle glücklich zu machen?



Hi,

schwer zu sagen - das ist von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich und kann nicht wirklich genau im Vorfeld abgeschätzt werden. Wir bekommen von vielen Modellen auch noch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zusätzliche Chargen, bei manchen Modellen wird sogar extra nachgeordert...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Newbeer (17. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schwer zu sagen - das ist von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich und kann nicht wirklich genau im Vorfeld abgeschätzt werden. Wir bekommen von vielen Modellen auch noch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zusätzliche Chargen, bei manchen Modellen wird sogar extra nachgeordert...
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Uiuiui. Dann haltet mal eines davon so ein bissl zurück. Ich schau das ich meines hoffentlich schnell los werde. Noch vor KW47 und vor allem bevor zu viele bereits ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. September 2015)

Reservieren kannst Du so oder so, solange Du keine verbindliche Bestellung abgibst ist eine Reservierung für Dich rechtlich nicht von Belang.


----------



## bartschipro (20. September 2015)

Hi Andi
Hab gesucht aber nicht gefunden: 
hat sich am Rahmen vom Slide Carbon 160 irgendetwas geändert von 15 auf 16? 
Falls ja,was?
danke und gruss



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schwer zu sagen - das ist von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich und kann nicht wirklich genau im Vorfeld abgeschätzt werden. Wir bekommen von vielen Modellen auch noch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zusätzliche Chargen, bei manchen Modellen wird sogar extra nachgeordert...
> 
> Gruß, Andi


----------



## Vincy (20. September 2015)

Beim Hinterbau wurden die Druckstreben geändert, anderes Schaltauge.


----------



## Newbeer (21. September 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Reservieren kannst Du so oder so, solange Du keine verbindliche Bestellung abgibst ist eine Reservierung für Dich rechtlich nicht von Belang.


Egal, habs jetzt gestern einfach in 18" bestellt. Hatte die Möglichkeit das Carbon 8.0 zu fahren und war voll zufrieden.
Jetzt heisst es nur die Tage bis KW47 zählen und hoffen unter den ersten Glücklichen zu sein. Das ist wie Weihnachten. Über 40 Tage noch.
Bodo gib Gas, die Dinger müssen schneller her 

Edit: OMG. Ich dummes Kind habe in Arbeitstagen gerechnet aus Gewohnheit. Dabei sind es noch  64 Tage bis zum Termin. Und dann noch mal ein Paar für Lieferung und dann noch mal ein Paar bis mein Händler es fertig hat und ich es Abholen kann.
Das geht gar nicht. Bis dahin kollabier ich.

Edit2: Grad bei Bike Discount noch mal nach gesehen. Nun ist es KW48. Das geht gar nicht. Hab in meinem Kalender schon die KW47 angemalt. Das könnt ihr nicht machen.


----------



## steffenbecki (21. September 2015)

Habt ihr schon nen termin bzgl. Des 170 ? Würde mich sehr interessieren das rad.


Lol gerade gelesen weiter oben..... also in geduld üben. Die preise für das rad entsprechen der spec liste ?


----------



## Sebov (22. September 2015)

Mein Slide 160 8.0 SE ist mir zu unkomfortabel, wenn es richtig rumpelt. Hatte große Hoffnungen auf das neue Swoop 170. @BODOPROBST Doch die Ausstattungen mit RS Federelementen haben mich enttäuscht. Und eine Carbon-Version wäre extrem schick und noch für eine abfahrtslastige TransAlp/Alpentour extrem gut gewesen.
Das Slide HD wird dagegen immer teurer und hat immer noch eine DPA Pike. Auf zwei TransAlps habe ich nie mein Slide 160 abgesenkt. Die Geo ist zu gut dafür, dass man die ungewohnte Absenk-Geo in Kauf nimmt. Dafür habe ich seit zwei Jahren eine verdammt unsensible Gabel...
--> kein neues Radon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (22. September 2015)

Sebov schrieb:


> Mein Slide 160 8.0 SE ist mir zu unkomfortabel, wenn es richtig rumpelt. Hatte große Hoffnungen auf das neue Swoop 170. @BODOPROBST Doch die Ausstattungen mit RS Federelementen haben mich enttäuscht. Und eine Carbon-Version wäre extrem schick und noch für eine abfahrtslastige TransAlp/Alpentour extrem gut gewesen.
> Das Slide HD wird dagegen immer teurer und hat immer noch eine DPA Pike. Auf zwei TransAlps habe ich nie mein Slide 160 abgesenkt. Die Geo ist zu gut dafür, dass man die ungewohnte Absenk-Geo in Kauf nimmt. Dafür habe ich seit zwei Jahren eine verdammt unsensible Gabel...
> --> kein neues Radon


Wieso dann nicht das Swoop 170 in der Variante mit FOX? Verstehe nur ich den Post nicht?
Ich fahre eine FOX 36 Factory 2015 (an einem Canyon Strive) und bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Gyver (22. September 2015)

Nee kapiere den Post auch nicht. Statt das Rad zu wechseln könnte man ja auch die Gabel wechseln.


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. September 2015)

Sebov schrieb:


> Mein Slide 160 8.0 SE ist mir zu unkomfortabel, wenn es richtig rumpelt. Hatte große Hoffnungen auf das neue Swoop 170. @BODOPROBST Doch die Ausstattungen mit RS Federelementen haben mich enttäuscht. Und eine Carbon-Version wäre extrem schick und noch für eine abfahrtslastige TransAlp/Alpentour extrem gut gewesen.
> Das Slide HD wird dagegen immer teurer und hat immer noch eine DPA Pike. Auf zwei TransAlps habe ich nie mein Slide 160 abgesenkt. Die Geo ist zu gut dafür, dass man die ungewohnte Absenk-Geo in Kauf nimmt. Dafür habe ich seit zwei Jahren eine verdammt unsensible Gabel...
> --> kein neues Radon


Also das 9.0 11fach mit Vivid Air und das 10.0 HD mit den X2 Air find ich auch für heftigen Untergrund Super.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Louis1979 (22. September 2015)

Gyver schrieb:


> Nee kapiere den Post auch nicht. Statt das Rad zu wechseln könnte man ja auch die Gabel wechseln.


Das wäre die günstigste Variante, nachdem man alles Sonstige (Token, weniger Druck...) probiert hat.


----------



## Schelle (22. September 2015)

Was ist denn mit den Preisen bei den Slide 160 Carbon passiert? Da ist ja Cube doch wieder günstiger...


----------



## Sebov (22. September 2015)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Wieso dann nicht das Swoop 170 in der Variante mit FOX? Verstehe nur ich den Post nicht?
> Ich fahre eine FOX 36 Factory 2015 (an einem Canyon Strive) und bin mehr als zufrieden.



RS ist bezüglich Service etc. unkomplizierter und eben die gewünschte Marke. 
Kritik war die seit Jahren unnötige Verwendung der unsensiblen DPA Gabeln. 



Louis1979 schrieb:


> Das wäre die günstigste Variante, nachdem man alles Sonstige (Token, weniger Druck...) probiert hat.



Token gibt's bei einer RC DPA nicht und bei weniger Druck sackt die Gabel zu sehr weg... Rad wird in der Familie weiter verwendet. Daher eigentlich was mit mehr Federweg geplant


----------



## freetourer (22. September 2015)

Sebov schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> Token gibt's bei einer RC DPA nicht und bei weniger Druck sackt die Gabel zu sehr weg...



Gibt es - einfach mal im Pike Thread schauen.


----------



## Sebov (22. September 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Gibt es - einfach mal im Pike Thread schauen.


Im aktuellen Modell, nicht in der ersten Generation der Pike DPA.


----------



## freetourer (22. September 2015)

Sebov schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Modell, nicht in der ersten Generation der Pike DPA.



Nö - haben sich doch schon zig Leute für ihre alte Pike gebastelt.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2015)

Und die für das aktuelle Modell passen wohl auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofqueens (23. September 2015)

Ist diese Woche noch die Vorstellung der swoop 170 zu erwarten, oder fehlen immer noch welche der 2016er Parts?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. September 2015)

kingofqueens schrieb:


> Ist diese Woche noch die Vorstellung der swoop 170 zu erwarten, oder fehlen immer noch welche der 2016er Parts?



Leider ja. Uns liegen derzeit nach wie vor "nur" die Musterbikes von der Eurobike vor. Die fehlenden Parts sollten eigentlich diese Woche eintrudeln - vorher können wir leider nichts online stellen...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Leider ja. Uns liegen derzeit nach wie vor "nur" die Musterbikes von der Eurobike vor. Die fehlenden Parts sollten eigentlich diese Woche eintrudeln - vorher können wir leider nichts online stellen...
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Das Problem ist der geänderte Dämpfer des 9.0 11fach aber der Vivid Air ist jetzt Eingetroffen bei
mir und ist ok jetzt fehlt nur noch der X2 Air mit Re. Hebel ev. die Fotos mit normalen X2 machen.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Vincy (23. September 2015)

Jetzt kommen schon die ersten Preiserhöhungen bei einigen 2016er Modelle.
Slide Carbon 160 9.0 3799€ statt 3599€
Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD 3699€ statt 3599€.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/enduro/


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. September 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen schon die ersten Preiserhöhungen bei einigen 2016er Modelle.
> Slide Carbon 160 9.0 3799€ statt 3599€
> Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD 3699€ statt 3599€.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/enduro/



Hi,

hier lag leider ein Fehler vor, welcher gestern korrigiert wurde - dies betrifft jedoch "nur" diese beiden Modelle - der Fehler war menschlicher Natur...sorry. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## kingofqueens (23. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der geänderte Dämpfer des 9.0 11fach aber der Vivid Air ist jetzt Eingetroffen bei
> mir und ist ok jetzt fehlt nur noch der X2 Air mit Re. Hebel ev. die Fotos mit normalen X2 machen.
> Gruß Bodo



Wenns nur am Remote Hebel liegt, ist das ja nicht so gravierend auf dem Foto! 
Wusste gar nicht das es das für den x2 gibt, aber gefällt mir ;-)
Das wird ein geiles bike werden!


----------



## steffenbecki (23. September 2015)

War das ein druckfehler in den specs bei dem 9.0 ? Der vivid air wäre eh der bessere dämpfer wenns abfahrtslastig sein soll. Ich persönlich finde rs besser. Ich hatte jetzt 4 räder mit foxteilen. Bei allen 4ren war kurz nach kauf irgendwas kaputt oder funktionierte nicht. Entweder gabel oder dämpfer oder beides. Die 36er mag ja ne ziemlich geile gabel sein. Wenn sie dann irgendwann mal richtig eingestellt hast. Da finde ich z.b. die pike rt 3 oder die neue lyrik deutlich simpler einzustellen. Und für die masse der biker funzt das denn auch besser . Ist meine meinung

Ich hatte mir z.b. ein rad komplett auf rs umgebaut...pike und monarch. Dagegen kannst die fox elemente, die vorher drin waren vergessen


----------



## Schelle (23. September 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen schon die ersten Preiserhöhungen bei einigen 2016er Modelle.
> Slide Carbon 160 9.0 3799€ statt 3599€
> Slide Carbon 160 9.0 HD 3699€ statt 3599€.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/enduro/



Schade, ich dachte die Preiserhöhung war ein Versehen. Wollte gerade das 9.0 bestellen, aber über 3800€ ist mir dann doch zu viel. Mist, dann wirds wohl doch zwangsweise ein Cube Stereo 160 c62 Race - ist aber halt bei den meisten Händlern ca.100-150 € preiswerter bei fast identischem Gewicht und Ausstattung.


----------



## steffenbecki (23. September 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte die Preiserhöhung war ein Versehen. Wollte gerade das 9.0 bestellen, aber über 3800€ ist mir dann doch zu viel. Mist, dann wirds wohl doch zwangsweise ein Cube Stereo 160 c62 Race - ist aber halt bei den meisten Händlern ca.100-150 € preiswerter bei fast identischem Gewicht und Ausstattung.


Sofern ich das jetzt richtig weis ....kommt ja auch beides aus einer fabrik )))... na schau aber genau hin. Cube verbaut meistens irgendwo billigere teile...z.b. kette, kasette usw....
Generell ist die preisentwicklung so langsam ein witz.... ich würde eher zum swoop 170 tendieren. Billiger und geht genauso gut, nimmt man 2 kilo ab, dann passt es wieder. Und du hast keinen carbon rahmen. 3 gerissene streben reichen eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (23. September 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> War das ein druckfehler in den specs bei dem 9.0 ? Der vivid air wäre eh der bessere dämpfer wenns abfahrtslastig sein soll. Ich persönlich finde rs besser. Ich hatte jetzt 4 räder mit foxteilen. Bei allen 4ren war kurz nach kauf irgendwas kaputt oder funktionierte nicht. Entweder gabel oder dämpfer oder beides. Die 36er mag ja ne ziemlich geile gabel sein. Wenn sie dann irgendwann mal richtig eingestellt hast. Da finde ich z.b. die pike rt 3 oder die neue lyrik deutlich simpler einzustellen. Und für die masse der biker funzt das denn auch besser . Ist meine meinung
> 
> Ich hatte mir z.b. ein rad komplett auf rs umgebaut...pike und monarch. Dagegen kannst die fox elemente, die vorher drin waren vergessen


hab ich nach den ersten Testfahrten geändert macht das Bike 100.- € teuer aber loht sich für den
der sehr Sportlich unterwegs ist .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## kingofqueens (23. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> hab ich nach den ersten Testfahrten geändert macht das Bike 100.- € teuer aber loht sich für den
> der sehr Sportlich unterwegs ist .  Gruß Bodo



Ich glaube es wird Zeit für die neue specliste, ich Blicke nicht mehr durch! 
Einfach in Geduld üben und auf die Vorstellung der bikes warten.


----------



## boarderking (23. September 2015)

wieso hat das slide 150 hd am monarch eigentlich wieder die kleine Luftkammer (ohne debon air) --es hieß doch das Ansprechen wird besser und man müsste einfach genug so gummiringe einbauen hätte dann aber immer noch die große negativkammer?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. September 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> wieso hat das slide 150 hd am monarch eigentlich wieder die kleine Luftkammer (ohne debon air) --es hieß doch das Ansprechen wird besser und man müsste einfach genug so gummiringe einbauen hätte dann aber immer noch die große negativkammer?


Der neue HV Dämpfer ist praktisch mit den Debon gleich und ist für das Bike besser.


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. September 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte die Preiserhöhung war ein Versehen. Wollte gerade das 9.0 bestellen, aber über 3800€ ist mir dann doch zu viel. Mist, dann wirds wohl doch zwangsweise ein Cube Stereo 160 c62 Race - ist aber halt bei den meisten Händlern ca.100-150 € preiswerter bei fast identischem Gewicht und Ausstattung.


Was das 9.0 so teuer macht sind die hochwertigen Fox teile.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Newbeer (24. September 2015)

@BODOPROBST 

der Liefertermin für das 9.0HD in KW48 ist aber zu halten? Hab mein Altes gestern verkauft und steh nun ohne da. Hatte ja schon die KW47 eingekringelt und dann missmutig die KW48 bepinselt weil der Termin verschoben wurde.
Ich bin schrecklich ungeduldig  Ein Kind vor Weihnachten ist nix gegen mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. September 2015)

Newbeer schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> 
> der Liefertermin für das 9.0HD in KW48 ist aber zu halten? Hab mein Altes gestern verkauft und steh nun ohne da. Hatte ja schon die KW47 eingekringelt und dann missmutig die KW48 bepinselt weil der Termin verschoben wurde.
> Ich bin schrecklich ungeduldig  Ein Kind vor Weihnachten ist nix gegen mich.



Hi,

wenn alles glatt läuft, ist KW48 zu halten. Es kann immer etwas im Logistikablauf dazwischenkommen, i.d.R. können wir jedoch die Termine halten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## steffenbecki (24. September 2015)

Grins,dann sei mal froh, dass du nicht bei der konkurrenz aus koblenz gekauft hast. Das verschiebt sich fast immer und auch nicht nur um eine woche. Gut ding will weile haben.danke bodo für die antwort. Zum thema preise wollte ich noch sagen, dass klar alle preise angezogen haben, dass liegt aber am euro. Und trotzdem schafft radon immer noch einen super preis und für diesen echt super ausstattungen. Da ich momentan ein alternativrad suche erlaube ich mir das kompliment.


----------



## Schelle (24. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Was das 9.0 so teuer macht sind die hochwertigen Fox teile.  Gruß Bodo


Ok, verstehe ich ja teilweise. Kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass die Preise oder/und Ausstattung des Slide Carbon 160 8.0 so auch nicht gehalten werden können? Sind ja, glaube ich, auch FOX Teile + größten Teils XT Komponenten verbaut und trotzdem 500€ günstiger?
Apropos 8.0 - wann gibt es Bilder zu diesem Bike? Sieht es in etwa aus wie das Slide 150 9.0 (Rahmen)? Danke.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. September 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> Ok, verstehe ich ja teilweise. Kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass die Preise oder/und Ausstattung des Slide Carbon 160 8.0 so auch nicht gehalten werden können? Sind ja, glaube ich, auch FOX Teile + größten Teils XT Komponenten verbaut und trotzdem 500€ günstiger?
> Apropos 8.0 - wann gibt es Bilder zu diesem Bike? Sieht es in etwa aus wie das Slide 150 9.0 (Rahmen)? Danke.



Hi,

das Slide Carbon wird kommende Woche auf die Fotobühne geschoben - hier ist der 2016er Dämpfer derzeit noch im Zulauf. Der Rahmen ist in ud-black/antracite/green und wird preislich bei 3299,-€ liegen. XT-Ausstattung, Fox 34 Performance, Fox Float DPS Performance, DT Swiss M1700 Spline LRS, Race Face Aeffect SL Kurbel, Race Face Anbauteile und Ergon SME30 Evo Sattel...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Schelle (24. September 2015)

Also ist dann farblich nicht wie das Slide 150 9.0, sondern eher wie das Slide Carbon 140 8.0? Dann könnte es für mich wieder interessant werden.

Sorry, ich weiß ich nerve. Muss mich aber recht bald entscheiden...


----------



## steffenbecki (24. September 2015)

Hi,was mich am swoop 170 interessieren würde..... welche dämpfer passen da in den rahmen, sprich wie flexibel ist der rahmen ? Monarch + und vivid passen ja schon mal. Was wäre aber z.b. mit nem cdbaa ? Würde der passen. ? Weil mit der der beste dämpfer am markt meiner meinung nach. Lyrik und vivid ist ja schon mal ein sehr gutes fahrwerk. Auschlaggebend für mich beim kauf ist aber die frage ob auch andere dämpfer passen, bzw ob das rad dafür frei gegeben ist ? Ich fahre u.a gerade ein fritz sl 27,5 und da passt schon mal ausser dem fox dämpfer der drin ist wegen der rahmenform nichts anderes rein.wie ist das bei eurem swoop ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. September 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Hi,was mich am swoop 170 interessieren würde..... welche dämpfer passen da in den rahmen, sprich wie flexibel ist der rahmen ? Monarch + und vivid passen ja schon mal. Was wäre aber z.b. mit nem cdbaa ? Würde der passen. ? Weil mit der der beste dämpfer am markt meiner meinung nach. Lyrik und vivid ist ja schon mal ein sehr gutes fahrwerk. Auschlaggebend für mich beim kauf ist aber die frage ob auch andere dämpfer passen, bzw ob das rad dafür frei gegeben ist ? Ich fahre u.a gerade ein fritz sl 27,5 und da passt schon mal ausser dem fox dämpfer der drin ist wegen der rahmenform nichts anderes rein.wie ist das bei eurem swoop ?


Ich habe den Einbau von Vivid und X2 Air geprüft, der C C müsste anhand einer 2D passen ist aber
nicht Verbindlich.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## steffenbecki (24. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich habe den Einbau von Vivid und X2 Air geprüft, der C C müsste anhand einer 2D passen ist aber
> nicht Verbindlich.   Gruß Bodo


ok danke


----------



## kingofqueens (27. September 2015)

Wird das 170er swoop die nächste Woche kommen?
Ich möchte endlich bestellen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. September 2015)

kingofqueens schrieb:


> Wird das 170er swoop die nächste Woche kommen?
> Ich möchte endlich bestellen



Wenn uns endlich die fehlenden 2016er Parts erreichen - ja 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (28. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wenn uns endlich die fehlenden 2016er Parts erreichen - ja
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Will RockShox auch euch die Yari und Lyrik nicht liefern?


----------



## Louis1979 (5. Oktober 2015)

Swoop 170 - > SuperEnduro
Homepage steht, Bilder nur noch nicht ganz.

Preise sind eigentlich unschlagbar!

Wechselt mal zwischen 8 und 9 oder 9 und 10 und schaut mal auf die Geometrieänderung:
Beim 8er und 10er steht der FlipChip in der Tour- und beim 9er in der (Bike)Park-Position.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Oktober 2015)

Sehr geil! 

In jedem Fall Hammerbikes.


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir bodo oder sonst jmd mal auf die sprünge helfen ? Das 170 kommt mit boost lrs? Für welche reifenbreiten ist der rahmen dann frei gegeben ? Booststandart ist dann nicht für 27,5 + frei gegeben was die reifen betrifft ? Bei dem ganzen wirrwar was die standarts usw betrifft verliert man etwas den überblick.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Oktober 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> Kann mir bodo oder sonst jmd mal auf die sprünge helfen ? Das 170 kommt mit boost lrs? Für welche reifenbreiten ist der rahmen dann frei gegeben ? Booststandart ist dann nicht für 27,5 + frei gegeben was die reifen betrifft ? Bei dem ganzen wirrwar was die standarts usw betrifft verliert man etwas den überblick.


Das 170er hat Boost an HR ist Achsbreite142mm + Taschen wie X12 135mm ergibt eine Achbreite
von 148mm Vorteil ist eine breitere Nabe kam deswegen zuerst an 29" Bikes zur Welt hat also nur
sehr Inndirekt mit 27,5+ zu tunen ist für Reifen bis 2,4 am Swoop . Gruß Bodo


----------



## steffenbecki (5. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das 170er hat Boost an HR ist Achsbreite142mm + Taschen wie X12 135mm ergibt eine Achbreite
> von 148mm Vorteil ist eine breitere Nabe kam deswegen zuerst an 29" Bikes zur Welt hat also nur
> sehr Inndirekt mit 27,5+ zu tunen ist für Reifen bis 2,4 am Swoop . Gruß Bodo


oh je, ich blick da nicht mehr durch ))))...trotzdem danke


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Oktober 2015)

steffenbecki schrieb:


> oh je, ich blick da nicht mehr durch ))))...trotzdem danke



Es ist einfach nur ein anderer, weiterer Achsstandard, eine breitere Nabe. Die wurde ursprünglich erfunden, um den 29ern stabilere LRS zu ermöglichen. Inzwischen nutzt man sie auch bei NORMALEN 27,5ern, wenn es auf Stabilität ankommt. 

Lass dich nicht von diesem ganzen Plus-Gedäh verwirren.


----------



## Fire578 (6. Oktober 2015)

@BODOPROBST 
Stimmen die Geometrieangaben für das Swoop 200 auf der Webseite? Demnach ist es der identische Rahmen wie beim Swoop 210. 
In Größe L ist das Oberrohr bei beiden 635mm lang und die Winkel sind mit 74° und 63,5° auch gleich. Die Kettenstreben sind ebenfalls gleich lang. In der aktuellen MTB Rider ist ein Test vom Swoop 200 drin, da stehen ebenfalls diese Werte. 
Heißt das, dass das Swoop 200 der gleiche Rahmen wie das Swoop 210 ist nur mit 27,5" Laufrädern?

Stimmt die Spec Liste die hier gedruckt war und das Swoop 200 9.0 wird nur eine Fox 40 Performance bekommen und keine Fox 40 Float Kashima?

Jetzt schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten und beste Grüße Christof


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das 170er hat Boost an HR ist Achsbreite142mm + Taschen wie X12 135mm ergibt eine Achbreite
> von 148mm Vorteil ist eine breitere Nabe kam deswegen zuerst an 29" Bikes zur Welt hat also nur
> sehr Inndirekt mit 27,5+ zu tunen ist für Reifen bis 2,4 am Swoop . Gruß Bodo


Oberrohr beim 210er: 580--602--624  reach : 404--426--448
  "	  "	  "	200er: 585--610--635	 "	 : 419--444--469
ja das Fox Fahrwerk ist beim 9.0 Performance , Kashima nur am Team.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (6. Oktober 2015)

@BODOPROBST
Dann sind die Geometriedaten auf der HP für das Swoop 210 schon die neuen vom Swoop 200 

Sind die Winkel mit 74° und 63,5° beim Swoop 210 richtig?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Oktober 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Dann sind die Geometriedaten auf der HP für das Swoop 210 schon die neuen vom Swoop 200
> 
> Sind die Winkel mit 74° und 63,5° beim Swoop 210 richtig?
> ...



Hi,

auf unserer Seite ist bereits das Swoop 200 Team mit den neuen Geo's online geschaltet. Die 210er sind dort gar nicht mehr geschaltet...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Fire578 (6. Oktober 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 
Hi Andi,
guck mal hier
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/freeride-downhill/swoop-210/swoop-210-90/
da ist entsprechend schon die neue Geo vom 200er drin.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## siebenacht (6. Oktober 2015)

Wenn wir schon bei den Geometriedaten sind, beim Swoop 170 ist wohl auch ein Fehler bzgl. der Laufradgröße enthalten (373mm). Ich hoffe nicht, dass das Swoop ein 29er ist. Dazu gleich noch eine Frage zur Beschreibung. Kommt das 10er und das 10HD wirklich mit einer Fox 36 mit einer 15er Steckachse vorne?
Schade, dass das 10er nur mit einem lackierten blauen Rahmen kommt. Ist damit leider RAUS. Mal sehen wie das 10HD in elox schwarz aussieht und ob es noch tourenfähig ist. Ansonsten gibt es leider kein neues Radon Swoop.
Gruß 78


----------



## maxl82 (6. Oktober 2015)

Wann kommt das 10.0 in den Online Shop? Oder wird jetzt doch noch etwas am Antrieb geändert?
Lg maxl


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Oktober 2015)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Wann kommt das 10.0 in den Online Shop? Oder wird jetzt doch noch etwas am Antrieb geändert?
> Lg maxl


wer hat denn da die specs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl82 (6. Oktober 2015)

Stehen doch eh schon auf der Website!
Lg maxl


----------



## steffenbecki (6. Oktober 2015)

Habs gefunden zwischenzeitlich 


maxl82 schrieb:


> Stehen doch eh schon auf der Website!
> Lg maxl


----------



## Newbeer (7. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich schon erwähnt das draussen die Sonne scheint und ich traurig hier sitze ohne Fahrrad?
KW 48 ist noch so weit weg und bei meinem Glück beginnt da wahrscheinlich auch noch der Jahrhundertwinter mit 3m Schnee.


----------



## Fire578 (8. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Oberrohr beim 210er: 580--602--624  reach : 404--426--448
> "	  "	  "	200er: 585--610--635	 "	 : 419--444--469
> ja das Fox Fahrwerk ist beim 9.0 Performance , Kashima nur am Team.  Gruß Bodo



@Radon-Bikes @BODOPROBST 
Wie ist denn der Stack beim Swoop 210 2015? Kann da leider im Netz nichts mehr dazu finden.

Beste Grüße Christof


----------



## Calibra16 (8. Oktober 2015)

Was mich ma interessieren würde  ob es für 2016 ein 190 er swoop  geben wird?....


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Oktober 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes @BODOPROBST
> Wie ist denn der Stack beim Swoop 210 2015? Kann da leider im Netz nichts mehr dazu finden.
> 
> Beste Grüße Christof


Beide 607mm


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Oktober 2015)

Calibra16 schrieb:


> Was mich ma interessieren würde  ob es für 2016 ein 190 er swoop  geben wird?....



Hi,

ist derzeit nicht geplant. Wir haben uner Swoop 210 ja auf 27,5" Räder gestellt und den Federweg minimal reduziert. Beim 190er mussten wir in der Vergangenheit (leider) feststellen, dass die meisten Kunden dann doch zum "großen Bruder" Swoop 210 gegriffen haben - ob es am Plus an Federweg, an der Dual-Crown Gabel oder der leicht anderen Geometrie lag, sei dahingestellt. Jedenfalls haben wir mit dem brandneuen Swoop 200 und dem Swoop 170 (mit FLip-Chip) einen sehr potenten Fuhrpark für's Grobe 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Vincy (9. Oktober 2015)

*Swoop 170 8.0   (Vorserienmodell)*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/techwalk-roc-dazur-2015.html

Anhang anzeigen 426890


----------



## tobischmitz (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

Wann gibt es denn mal gewichtsangaben zu den einzelnen Swoop 170 Modellen ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2015)

tobischmitz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wann gibt es denn mal gewichtsangaben zu den einzelnen Swoop 170 Modellen ?


 Hallo, sobald die Bikes komplett mit Serienteilen als Muster da stehen. Dann können wir wiegen und fotografieren.... Kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (13. Oktober 2015)

Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass noch ein Slide Carbon 160 SE erscheinen wird? 
Was vielleicht vom Design her etwas schlichter gehalten ist als die aktuellen?
Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Oktober 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass noch ein Slide Carbon 160 SE erscheinen wird?
> Was vielleicht vom Design her etwas schlichter gehalten ist als die aktuellen?
> Danke für Infos
> Cheers
> ron


Hallo, 100% ausschließen kann man das nciht, da die Sondermodelle zumeist kurzfristig erscheinen. Es sind aber bislang keine geplant.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## juwusch1226 (15. Oktober 2015)

Moin - wollte mir ein Black Sin aus dem mittleren Preissegment zulegen, wurde aber von einigen Bike-Kollegen darauf hingewiesen, dass die
sehr häufig bestenfalls tierisch knarzen, schlimmstenfalls aber an der linken  Ausfallstrebe  bzw. direkt neben dem Sattelknoten brechen.
Ich hatte kürzlich eins für nen leichten schnellen Ausritt dabei und war/bin von den Fahreigenschaften total begeistert.
Was ist also von diesen warnenden Worten zu halten?
Danke für reichlich Erfahrungsmitteilung sagt
Wolfi
aus dem Rheinland


----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2015)

Man hört...aha...und wo sind die Beweise ? Vor allem " von einigen Bike Kollegen " ...fahren die alle ein Black Sin oder haben die es auch nur gehört ? Gibt es Bilder ? So wie Du es ausdrückst müßte es ein Serienproblem sein.Davo n ist hier im Forum nix bekannt...aber Deine Bike Kollegen wissen da sicher mehr


----------



## enno112 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ganz ruhig, er fragt doch hier nach und das ist o.k.
Kann zum Black nicht viel sagen, nur das ich es mal für nen halben Tag hatte und es damit sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat.
Die Performance ist wirklich mega wenn man darauf steht


----------



## PikayHoSo (16. Oktober 2015)

Hi, 

was habt ihr den im Megastore an 2016 Slides? Komme nächste Woche in der Gegend vorbei und würde mir gerne mal was in natura ansehen ...

Danke!


----------



## Air-Wastl (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab den Thread zwar nur grob überflogen und ich glaube es wurde noch
kommuniziert. Wenn doch sry schonmal 

Wird es das Slide 140 auch noch in Alu geben oder ist Carbon die einzige Variante?

MFG


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Oktober 2015)

juwusch1226 schrieb:


> Moin - wollte mir ein Black Sin aus dem mittleren Preissegment zulegen, wurde aber von einigen Bike-Kollegen darauf hingewiesen, dass die
> sehr häufig bestenfalls tierisch knarzen, schlimmstenfalls aber an der linken  Ausfallstrebe  bzw. direkt neben dem Sattelknoten brechen.
> Ich hatte kürzlich eins für nen leichten schnellen Ausritt dabei und war/bin von den Fahreigenschaften total begeistert.
> Was ist also von diesen warnenden Worten zu halten?
> ...


Wolfi klaube ich kann dazu etwas Sagen. Der Black Sin hat keine Schwächen bei der Haltbarkeit
unser Schäden an diesen Rahmen liegen auf einen geringen Niveau, sind aber nicht total Selten
wobei es sich aber nur um Handwerksfehler handelt die bei einen Verhältnis von unter 1% liegen.
Wobei mir daran Arbeiten das auf 0.3% zu Senken wie bei unseren 160er aber diese Schäden
in diesen geringen Maß werden bei Carbon immer Vorkommen da es ein Handarbeitsverfahren
handelt zum Beispiel wird es an besonderen Knotenpunkten zu Gewebten Verbintungen kommen.
Aber generell sind diese Schäden aber selten und geschehen immer in der Garantie . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2015)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was habt ihr den im Megastore an 2016 Slides? Komme nächste Woche in der Gegend vorbei und würde mir gerne mal was in natura ansehen ...
> 
> Danke!


Bitte direkt im Megastore kurz vor Anreisedatum nachfragen:

0228-978480


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2015)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab den Thread zwar nur grob überflogen und ich glaube es wurde noch
> kommuniziert. Wenn doch sry schonmal
> 
> ...


Bislang ist nur die Carbon Variante geplant.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2015)

juwusch1226 schrieb:


> Moin - wollte mir ein Black Sin aus dem mittleren Preissegment zulegen, wurde aber von einigen Bike-Kollegen darauf hingewiesen, dass die
> sehr häufig bestenfalls tierisch knarzen, schlimmstenfalls aber an der linken  Ausfallstrebe  bzw. direkt neben dem Sattelknoten brechen.
> Ich hatte kürzlich eins für nen leichten schnellen Ausritt dabei und war/bin von den Fahreigenschaften total begeistert.
> Was ist also von diesen warnenden Worten zu halten?
> ...


Uns ist keine auffällige Häufung an Rahmenbrüchen bekannt. Die genannte Stelle ist natürlich empfindlich bei zu langen (ausgetauscht), oder zu weit ausgezogenen Sattelstützen. Auch ein sehr hohes Fahrergewicht führt hier zu höheren Belastungsspitzen. Aufgrund solcher "Handhabungsfehler" kommt es natürlich auch mal in seltenen Fällen zu Rahmenbrüchen an dieer Stelle. Das Risiko ist aber bei richtiger Handhabung zu vermeiden und würde auch bei jedem anderen leichten Rahmen bestehen. Ansonsten greift auch, wie Bodo bereits geschrieben hat, unsere dreijährige Rahmengarantie.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Air-Wastl (19. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Bislang ist nur die Carbon Variante geplant.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2015)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


>


Vielleicht sieht Bodo ja Dein "Weinerli"....


----------



## Air-Wastl (19. Oktober 2015)

Sry 
aber wenn man ein EFH gebaut hat ist das Geld fürs Hobby nicht mehr so dicke.


----------



## Nezzar (19. Oktober 2015)

Hey Radoner,

ich hatte schon mal gefragt, aber es ist wohl ein wenig untergegangen: Ist vom Slide 140 auch eine Alu-Variante geplant? Für Modelljahr 2017 vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chivas (19. Oktober 2015)

servus, wird es das swoop 170 8.0 nur in gelb geben? ist das schon bekannt?


----------



## help (20. Oktober 2015)

Das 140er in Alu macht doch keinen Sinn, beißt sich total mit dem 150er und wäre vllt. 200gr. leichter...


----------



## siebenacht (20. Oktober 2015)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Hey Radoner,
> 
> ich hatte schon mal gefragt, aber es ist wohl ein wenig untergegangen: Ist vom Slide 140 auch eine Alu-Variante geplant? Für Modelljahr 2017 vielleicht?


Die Antwort steht doch schon fünf, drei und auch noch zwei Beiträge zuvor.


----------



## Nezzar (20. Oktober 2015)

Fuck. Stimmt. Da hab ich wohl nicht richtig gelesen


----------



## bomplex (21. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es einen besonderen Grund warum das 2016er Black Sin 9.0 "nur noch" XT-Ausstattung hat und nicht mehr XO?


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2015)

Sparmaßnahmen bei allen Fahrradherstellern.Sollte doch nun bekannt sein für 2016.
Außerdem ist X0 nicht besser als xt sondern nur anders 
Kaufste jetzt doch nochmal online nachdem der ebay Kauf bzgl. Paßform schief ging. Haste Dich vorher mit der Geo beschäftigt damit es auch gleich paßt ?  Also nicht nur Schrittlänge...


----------



## bomplex (21. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Sparmaßnahmen bei allen Fahrradherstellern.Sollte doch nun bekannt sein für 2016.
> Außerdem ist X0 nicht besser als xt sondern nur anders
> Kaufste jetzt doch nochmal online nachdem der ebay Kauf bzgl. Paßform schief ging. Haste Dich vorher mit der Geo beschäftigt damit es auch gleich paßt ?  Also nicht nur Schrittlänge...



Ne  erstmal nicht. 

Ich hab schon nen Radon. Wunderte mich nur, dass das 2015er xo hat und das 16er mehr kostet aber nur xt


----------



## steffenbecki (21. Oktober 2015)

bomplex schrieb:


> Ne  erstmal nicht.
> 
> Ich hab schon nen Radon. Wunderte mich nur, dass das 2015er xo hat und das 16er mehr kostet aber nur xt


ist nicht wirklich ein nachteil, wenn dir preise der kassetten anschaust. Xt ist top


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Uns ist keine auffällige Häufung an Rahmenbrüchen bekannt. Die genannte Stelle ist natürlich empfindlich bei zu langen (ausgetauscht), oder zu weit ausgezogenen Sattelstützen. Auch ein sehr hohes Fahrergewicht führt hier zu höheren Belastungsspitzen. Aufgrund solcher "Handhabungsfehler" kommt es natürlich auch mal in seltenen Fällen zu Rahmenbrüchen an dieer Stelle. Das Risiko ist aber bei richtiger Handhabung zu vermeiden und würde auch bei jedem anderen leichten Rahmen bestehen. Ansonsten greift auch, wie Bodo bereits geschrieben hat, unsere dreijährige Rahmengarantie.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten


 
Hallo Karsten,

was versteht ihr unter "sehr hohes Fahrergewicht"? 120kg+? Oder gibt es bei 100kg schon Probleme bzw. seht ihr dann das Gewicht schon als "Handhabungsfehler"? Würde mich dann etwas verwundern. Daher fand ich die Aussage etwas unglücklich und frage nach.

Welche Gewichtsfreigabe gebt ihr für den Rahmen? Habe dies auf eurer Homepage auf die schnelle leider nicht gefunden.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Oktober 2015)

sry doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehero24 (21. Oktober 2015)

Im Handbuch stehen 115Kg zulässiges Gesamtgewicht. Also Fahrer+Ausstattung+Fahrrad.

Aber die Rahmen und Komponenten sind doch eh mit soviel Sicherheit ausgelegt. Einzig die Laufräder geben mal drauf bei fehlender Technik und zuviel Gewicht.

Vg


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Oktober 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Im Handbuch stehen 115Kg zulässiges Gesamtgewicht. Also Fahrer+Ausstattung+Fahrrad.
> 
> Aber die Rahmen und Komponenten sind doch eh mit soviel Sicherheit ausgelegt. Einzig die Laufräder geben mal drauf bei fehlender Technik und zuviel Gewicht.
> 
> Vg


 
Danke für das zulässige Gesamtgewicht. Felgen ist logisch, aber es geht ja um den Rahmen und der Aussage das "es bei hohen Fahrergewichten zu Belastungsspitzen kommen kann". Dies halt im Zusammenhang von Rahmenbrüchen (seltene Fälle). Die 115kg sind für mich prinzipiell schon ein hohes Fahrergewicht, da sollten die Belastungsspitzen dann trotzdem kein Problem für den Rahmen sein. Natürlich im richtigen Einsatzbereich vom Rad (Black Sin).

p.s. soll kein "bashing" oder so sein. Nicht falsch verstehen. Ein Bekannter hat von mir fähr das Black Sin und ich finde es toll. Ich selber hatte mir auch schon überlegt das Rad zu kaufen. Komme aber voll ausgerüstet auch in den 3 stelligen Gewichtsbereich. Daher das Interesse

VG
Mike


----------



## Bikehero24 (21. Oktober 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Danke für das zulässige Gesamtgewicht. Felgen ist logisch, aber es geht ja um den Rahmen und der Aussage das "es bei hohen Fahrergewichten zu Belastungsspitzen kommen kann". Dies halt im Zusammenhang von Rahmenbrüchen (seltene Fälle). Die 115kg sind für mich prinzipiell schon ein hohes Fahrergewicht, da sollten die Belastungsspitzen dann trotzdem kein Problem für den Rahmen sein. Natürlich im richtigen Einsatzbereich vom Rad (Black Sin).
> 
> p.s. soll kein "bashing" oder so sein. Nicht falsch verstehen. Ein Bekannter hat von mir fähr das Black Sin und ich finde es toll. Ich selber hatte mir auch schon überlegt das Rad zu kaufen. Komme aber voll ausgerüstet auch in den 3 stelligen Gewichtsbereich. Daher das Interesse
> 
> ...



Mal kurz zu den Rahmen, als Beispiel.

Ich hab genau dieses Gesamtfahrergewicht. Hatte einen Drop aus 3m ins Flat. Dämpfer durchgeschlagen. Der Rahmen hat gelächelt und mit den Schultern gezuckt. Gut ich fahr auch ein Swoop 210. Aber man bekommt ganz gut ein gefühl für die Auslegung der Rahmen.

Ich denke man kann jeden Rahmen schrotten...das schafft auch ein 60kg fahrer.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Oktober 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Mal kurz zu den Rahmen, als Beispiel.
> 
> Ich hab genau dieses Gesamtfahrergewicht. Hatte einen Drop aus 3m ins Flat. Dämpfer durchgeschlagen. Der Rahmen hat gelächelt und mit den Schultern gezuckt. Gut ich fahr auch ein Swoop 210. Aber man bekommt ganz gut ein gefühl für die Auslegung der Rahmen.
> 
> Ich denke man kann jeden Rahmen schrotten...das schafft auch ein 60kg fahrer.


 
Klar bekommt man jeden Rahmen klein, wenn man das will... daher auch meine Äußerung zum richtigen Einsatzbereich.
Der Vergleich zum Swoop 210 hinkt da trotzdem ein klein wenig 

Was mich hier halt wundert das man hier von "Handhabungsfehler" spricht wenn der Rahmen für 115kg (hohes Fahrergewicht?) frei gegeben ist. Ohne Grund äußert man ja so etwas nicht als Hersteller. Dies hätte ich dann gerne etwas konkreter von @Radon-Bikes erklärt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Oktober 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Danke für das zulässige Gesamtgewicht. Felgen ist logisch, aber es geht ja um den Rahmen und der Aussage das "es bei hohen Fahrergewichten zu Belastungsspitzen kommen kann". 115kg ist für mich prinzipiell schon ein hohes Fahrergewicht, da sollten die Belastungsspitzen dann trotzdem kein Problem für den Rahmen sein. Natürlich im richtigen Einsatzbereich vom Rad (Black Sin).


Sind sie auch nicht, sieht daran das bei den wenigen Schäden die großen Gr. nicht stärker in Erscheinung treten . Wir können sagen wenn irgendwelche Schäden bei Carbon auftreten die
praktisch fast immer schnell auftreten und dann auf Legefehler in der Fertigung zurückzuführen
sind die aber bei uns nicht häufiger sind als bei anderen Bike Herstellern. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bikehero24 (21. Oktober 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Klar bekommt man jeden Rahmen klein, wenn man das will... daher auch meine Äußerung zum richtigen Einsatzbereich.
> Der Vergleich zum Swoop 210 hinkt da trotzdem ein klein wenig
> 
> Was mich hier halt wundert das man hier von "Handhabungsfehler" spricht wenn der Rahmen für 115kg (hohes Fahrergewicht?) frei gegeben ist. Ohne Grund äußert man ja so etwas nicht als Hersteller. Dies hätte ich dann gerne etwas konkreter von @Radon-Bikes erklärt.



Das hast du falsch Verstanden. 115KG ist *nicht *das Fahrergewicht. 115KG ist das gesamt zulässige Gewicht.

Also: Zulässiges Fahrergewicht = Zulässiges Gesamtgewicht - Gewicht Bike (Inkl. Anbauteile) - Kleidung und Ausrüstung

Kannst mir auch gern ne PN zukommen lassen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (21. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sind sie auch nicht, sieht daran das bei den wenigen Schäden die großen Gr. nicht stärker in Erscheinung treten . Wir können sagen wenn irgendwelche Schäden bei Carbon auftreten die
> praktisch fast immer schnell auftreten und dann auf Legefehler in der Fertigung zurückzuführen
> sind die aber bei uns nicht häufiger sind als bei anderen Bike Herstellern. Gruß Bodo


 
Danke für die Antwort 



Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch Verstanden. 115KG ist *nicht *das Fahrergewicht. 115KG ist das gesamt zulässige Gewicht.
> 
> Also: Zulässiges Fahrergewicht = Zulässiges Gesamtgewicht - Gewicht Bike (Inkl. Anbauteile) - Kleidung und Ausrüstung
> 
> Kannst mir auch gern ne PN zukommen lassen


 
Hab das schon richtig verstanden  hab jetzt einfach es als Fahrergewicht betitelt. Hab ja oben auch geschrieben "Komme aber voll ausgerüstet auch in den 3 stelligen Gewichtsbereich". Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Oktober 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort
> 
> 
> 
> Hab das schon richtig verstanden  hab jetzt einfach es als Fahrergewicht betitelt. Hab ja oben auch geschrieben "Komme aber voll ausgerüstet auch in den 3 stelligen Gewichtsbereich". Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


Dazu ist zu sagen, das wir und auch einige andere Bike Hersteller von den Zubehörherstellern eine
Anhebung auf 125-130 kg fordern woran auch schon gearbeitet wird ( DT und RS Sram).


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2015)

Die Leute werden immer dicker.Das sagt auch die Gesundheitsstatistik...das ist nicht gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Oktober 2015)

Du hast ja recht aber ich bin da auch dabei 190cm 102kg. geht auch schon über die 115kg.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bikehero24 (21. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Leute werden immer dicker.Das sagt auch die Gesundheitsstatistik...das ist nicht gut...



Schwer ist nicht gleich dick!! Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## filiale (21. Oktober 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Schwer ist nicht gleich dick!! Denk mal drüber nach



Hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Denk mal drüber nach. Ausnahmen gibt es immer, daß ist durchaus bekannt, z.B. Bodybuilder oder große und lange Leute wie Bodo...


----------



## ipuoL (21. Oktober 2015)

Habe heute mein black sin mit dem 2016er Wechselrahmen abgeholt und sieht bombig aus. Der Austauschsattel ist auch viel besser als der Standard 2015 Sattel. Faellt mir nun doch schwerer das Ding wohl abzugeben^^ mal schauen. Vllt bleibt es doch und kein crosser+fully


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2015)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Hey Radoner,
> 
> ich hatte schon mal gefragt, aber es ist wohl ein wenig untergegangen: Ist vom Slide 140 auch eine Alu-Variante geplant? Für Modelljahr 2017 vielleicht?


Habe ich schon an anderer Stelle mal beantwortet... Ist ja auch schon bemerkt worden. Bislang gibt es keine Planungen für eine Alu-Variante. Wir sehen da zu wenig Markt direkt neben dem 150er.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2015)

chivas schrieb:


> servus, wird es das swoop 170 8.0 nur in gelb geben? ist das schon bekannt?


Ja.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2015)

help schrieb:


> Das 140er in Alu macht doch keinen Sinn, beißt sich total mit dem 150er und wäre vllt. 200gr. leichter...


Wie gesagt, dass sehen wir genau so.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2015)

bomplex schrieb:


> Gibt es einen besonderen Grund warum das 2016er Black Sin 9.0 "nur noch" XT-Ausstattung hat und nicht mehr XO?


Leider sind für alle Hersteller aufgrund des Währungsverfalls und anderer Faktoren die Einkaufspreise 2016 deutlich gestiegen. Wenn ein Modell eine Eckpreislage bedienen soll, bleibt dann nur der Weg die Ausstattung abzuspecken. Im anderen Fall lässt man die Ausstattung wie gehabt, muss aber den Preis nach oben drehen.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2015)

ipuoL schrieb:


> Habe heute mein black sin mit dem 2016er Wechselrahmen abgeholt und sieht bombig aus. Der Austauschsattel ist auch viel besser als der Standard 2015 Sattel. Faellt mir nun doch schwerer das Ding wohl abzugeben^^ mal schauen. Vllt bleibt es doch und kein crosser+fully


Freut uns, dass es zu Deiner Zufreidenheit geklappt hat. Auch wenn wir uns jetzt vielleicht ins eigenen Fleisch geschnitten haben...

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## ipuoL (22. Oktober 2015)

Upgraden ging ja leider nicht^^ dann waere die Entscheidung schnell gefallen. Aber so oder so bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Service


----------



## maxl82 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ab wann kann man denn endlich die restlichen Swoop's bestellen???? 
Lg


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Oktober 2015)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn endlich die restlichen Swoop's bestellen????
> Lg


Ist meine Schuld, wir haben Gabel usw. Vorbestellt aber Bestellungen erst nach umfangreichen Testfahrten festgemacht deswegen sind die Finalen Bestellungen erst 1 Woche nach der Messe
festgemacht. Hatten auch damit gerechnet das es schneller geht, aber auch wir hetzen momentan
von Termin zu Termin ( Lars ist grade in Teischung ), also bitte um etwas Geduld die Termine der
Auslieferung sollen aber bestehen bleiben ( Woche 7-8 ) nur das 10.0 HD wird etwas später kommen.
Die im Netz stehenden Bikes sind aber so Final.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## maxl82 (22. Oktober 2015)

Danke Bodo, jedoch kann man leider auch das 10.0 noch nicht bestellen 
Lg


----------



## pib (7. November 2015)

Hallo, Radon,

möchte mir gerne das neue Slide Carbon 140 10.0 bestellen. Hierzu 2 Fragen.
Ich bin 194 cm groß. 85 kg.

Kann ich aufgrund der radgrösse auf einen 20" Zoll Rahmen zurück greifen oder soll ich beim 22" Rahmen bleiben, wie bei meinem aktuellen Slide mit 26" Rädern? 

Wie schwer ist der 22" Rahmen? 

Grüße aus oberstdorf, pib.


----------



## stefan86199 (8. November 2015)

Weiß man schon ab wann die anderen beiden Swoop 200 Modelle online sein werden?


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. November 2015)

pib schrieb:


> Hallo, Radon,
> 
> möchte mir gerne das neue Slide Carbon 140 10.0 bestellen. Hierzu 2 Fragen.
> Ich bin 194 cm groß. 85 kg.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. November 2015)

pib schrieb:


> Hallo, Radon,
> 
> möchte mir gerne das neue Slide Carbon 140 10.0 bestellen. Hierzu 2 Fragen.
> Ich bin 194 cm groß. 85 kg.
> ...



Hallo pib,

grds. klingt es sehr nach 22". Die Laufradgröße ändert nichts an der Rahmengrößenberechnung.


----------



## pib (11. November 2015)

Hallo Bodo, Hallo Radon, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich ahnte es fast...


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. November 2015)

pib schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, Hallo Radon, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich ahnte es fast...


Aber wie gesagt wen du es eher kompakt magst geht das schon. Z. B. hast du mit 450mm Reach
einen zum 160er höheren Wert ( 439mm ) .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Schelle (19. November 2015)

So es geht los. Das 160er Slide Carbon 9.0 ist als lieferbar markiert.
Nur noch Daumen drücken, dass es bei dem 8.0 zu keiner weiteren Verschiebung des Termins kommt.


----------



## Newbeer (19. November 2015)

Jup, aber das 9.0HD steht immer noch auf KW49. Dabei war es mal KW 47. 
Ich sitz hier wie auf Kohlen. Seit knapp drei Monaten habe ich totalen Entzug.


----------



## Znarf (19. November 2015)

Hallo,

wird man das Swoop 170 auch mit einer 180mm Lyrik vorne fahren dürfen ohne Garantieverlust?

(Ich müsste dann einfach nur den Airshaft auf 180mm umrüsten)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Bikeparkrad, brauche aber keinen Worldcup-Downhiller wegen dafür mangelndem Speed und Fahrkönnen.

Das Swoop 170 käme mir da also Recht, das schlechtere kletterverhalten ist mir egal, ich habe noch ein leichtes Enduro...


----------



## PikayHoSo (19. November 2015)

Also bei mir (Slide Carbon 140 8.0) kam heute folgende EMail an:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Ihre Bestellung wurde soeben gepackt.
Als nächsten Schritt werden wir Ihre Bestellung an den Paketdienst übergeben.  
Sie werden im Laufe des Tages eine Versandbenachrichtigung mit dem entsprechenden Routinglink zur Paketverfolgung (Trackingnummer) per E-Mail erhalten.


****VORFREUDE*****


----------



## Newbeer (19. November 2015)

Will dann Bilder sehen mit nem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht beim auspacken


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. November 2015)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wird man das Swoop 170 auch mit einer 180mm Lyrik vorne fahren dürfen ohne Garantieverlust?
> 
> ...


Damit beschäftige ich mich grade. Denke es wird diese Freigabe geben.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffenbecki (19. November 2015)

Hey ho,wann gibts denn jetzt mal auf der homepage das rad fertig auf dem bild mit den farben usw ?ich würd ja gern bestellen, dazu müsst ich aber mal die farben usw wissen.


----------



## SkidVicious (20. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich kann leider keine Angaben finden, ob beim 2016er ZR Race Gabel-Spacer verbaut werden oder nicht.
Wird das Rad tatsächlich, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, ohne Spacer ausgeliefert? 

Danke


----------



## BufYann (20. November 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Der neue Black Sin Rahmen ist zur Messe noch nicht fertig geworden und wird später im Jahr vorgestellt.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Any news on the new Black Sin frame?


----------



## Newbeer (23. November 2015)

Wenn man mal so das Ganze betrachtet sind die Bikes fast durchweg ne Woche früher ausgeliefert worden als Liefertermin war. 
Die Chancen stehen gut das das 9.0HD dann auch diese Woche dran ist.
Kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl: Hab Morgen Geburtstag. So ne Email mit "Ist unterwegs" wäre doch ein klasse Geschenk.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. November 2015)

SkidVicious schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann leider keine Angaben finden, ob beim 2016er ZR Race Gabel-Spacer verbaut werden oder nicht.
> Wird das Rad tatsächlich, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, ohne Spacer ausgeliefert?
> ...



Hi,

die ZR Race Modelle werden mit Spacer ausgeliefert. Du kannst also in Ruhe das Setup testen und ggf. (je nach Geschmack und Fahrweise) den Gabelschaft kürzen.



BufYann schrieb:


> Any news on the new Black Sin frame?



Unfortunately, i don't have any news for our new Black Sin frame. Stay tuned 



Newbeer schrieb:


> Wenn man mal so das Ganze betrachtet sind die Bikes fast durchweg ne Woche früher ausgeliefert worden als Liefertermin war.
> Die Chancen stehen gut das das 9.0HD dann auch diese Woche dran ist.
> Kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl: Hab Morgen Geburtstag. So ne Email mit "Ist unterwegs" wäre doch ein klasse Geschenk.



Ich drück die Daumen - die Mails sind (leider) vom System generierte Mails, daher habe ich da keinen Einfluss Aber vielleicht klappt's ja diese Woche 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. November 2015)

Newbeer schrieb:


> Wenn man mal so das Ganze betrachtet sind die Bikes fast durchweg ne Woche früher ausgeliefert worden als Liefertermin war.
> Die Chancen stehen gut das das 9.0HD dann auch diese Woche dran ist.
> Kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl: Hab Morgen Geburtstag. So ne Email mit "Ist unterwegs" wäre doch ein klasse Geschenk.



@Newbeer Alle gute zum Geburtstag 

Gruß aus Bonn, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbeer (24. November 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 
Danke Andi . Jetzt fehlt nur noch mein sehnsüchtigst erwartetes Slide. Ich war schon immer mies im abwarten. Meine Frau schimpft mich schon weil so quengelig bin.


----------



## punki69 (26. November 2015)

...slide carbon sind lieferbar,good luck newbeer,meins müßte dann ja auch schon diese woche eintreffen,
gruß punki


----------



## Newbeer (26. November 2015)

Ja, denke das wird schon. Immerhin ist es seit gestern verfügbar. Und 10min später war 18" schon auf gelb  Heute 16". Läuft also.
Jetzt muss ich nur hoffen das ich in der ersten Charge dabei bin. Kein Plan wie viele vor mir bestellt haben. Email habe ich halt noch nicht.
Aber dem Rest mal viel Spaß mit den neuen Bikes. Wetter soll ja ab Dienstag wieder interessant werden. Wenn es nur nicht so früh dunkel wäre. Blöder Winter/Herbst.


----------



## PikayHoSo (28. November 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 

heute mein Slide 140 8.0 vom SP bekommen - super eingestellt - Super Bike - und super schnell geliefert.
Danke dafür - nur eine Frage der Sattel schaut irgendwie ganz schwarz aus, sollte da nicht bisschen grün dabei ein???


----------



## moTo31 (29. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich würde mir gerne das 150 10.0 in 18" bestellen, gibt es da schon einen voraussichtlichen Termin, wann das Rad überhaupt bestellbar sein wird?
Danke und beste Grüße,
Morten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. November 2015)

moTo31 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich würde mir gerne das 150 10.0 in 18" bestellen, gibt es da schon einen voraussichtlichen Termin, wann das Rad überhaupt bestellbar sein wird?
> Danke und beste Grüße,
> Morten



Hi,

die erste Charge in 18" vom Slide 150 10.0 ist innerhalb weniger Tage bestellt worden - daher haben wir direkt nachgeordert und warten derzeit auf Infos bzgl. neuer Chargenlieferung. Wenn alles rund läuft, sollte es in 18" noch dieses Jahr wieder bestellbar sein.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ride2befree (1. Dezember 2015)

an Radon-Bikes: Jetzt mal Klartext... Wann kommen denn die anderen Swoop 200 Modelle online? Welche Farben gibt es hier?...Ich bin ungeduldig und überlege wie ich mein Weihnachtsgeld am besten anlege...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. Dezember 2015)

ride2befree schrieb:


> an Radon-Bikes: Jetzt mal Klartext... Wann kommen denn die anderen Swoop 200 Modelle online? Welche Farben gibt es hier?...Ich bin ungeduldig und überlege wie ich mein Weihnachtsgeld am besten anlege...



Hi,

wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, kommt es bei den noch fehlenden Modellen zu starken Verzögerungen für die Foto-/Musterbikes. Wir können uns hierfür nur entschuldigen und hoffen, dass die Geduld noch ein wenig anhält. Wir sind damit auch nicht glücklich - sind aber zuversichtlich, dass es mit dem Weihnachtspräsent noch realistisch ist...stay tuend 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## punki69 (2. Dezember 2015)

...hat schon jemand sein 2016er carbon 160 9.0 hd???wollte malwissen,wie gut der orange lenker zum rahmen passt....
meins kommt mittwoch oder donnerwurst,freu,kann ich gleich die nikolaustour mitbiken.....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Dezember 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...hat schon jemand sein 2016er carbon 160 9.0 hd???wollte malwissen,wie gut der orange lenker zum rahmen passt....
> meins kommt mittwoch oder donnerwurst,freu,kann ich gleich die nikolaustour mitbiken.....



Ich glaube, hier ist jemand: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-radons.501698/page-279#post-13416296


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbeer (2. Dezember 2015)

Ne, das ist die Alu Version. Die hab ich auch seit gestern.


----------



## ron101 (3. Dezember 2015)

Bei den Slide 150 sieht man bei einigen Modellen eine Sattelstütze:
JD Vario 100, 31,6x400mm
Ist das ein absenkbare? Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das für ein Fabrikat ist?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Dezember 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Bei den Slide 150 sieht man bei einigen Modellen eine Sattelstütze:
> JD Vario 100, 31,6x400mm
> Ist das ein absenkbare? Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das für ein Fabrikat ist?
> 
> ...



Klingt nach ner Absenkbaren 100mm Stütze.


----------



## Vincy (3. Dezember 2015)

Ist eine von TransX. 
http://www.tranzxpst.com/components/products/seatposts/product/jd-ysp03/


----------



## steffenbecki (3. Dezember 2015)

So mal ne frage in die runde..... was würdet ihr euch holen slide 150 9.0 hd oder das swoop 170.... beides gutes räder. Aktuell tendiere ich zum swoop, da auch ein parkbike und zudem ein mehr möglichkeiten bei der wahl des dämpfers bestehen. Ich suche so ein wenig ein rad gür alles ;-).  Fährt jmd von euch das slide ab und an gemässigt im park ? Ja ist mir klar ist nur ein am + ))).. aber mit der ausstattung zu dem preis echt interessant. Nur das was ich da fahre geht sicherlich auch mit einem am....


----------



## schnubbi88 (4. Dezember 2015)

Dem Slide HD ringt doch selbst derbster Beschuss nicht mal ein müdes Lächeln ab?!  

Zumindest die Parts sind ja von der Stabilität her gesehen ziemlich gleichwertig an HD und Swoop. WÜrde mich aber auch interessieren, wer von Bike-Park-Einsätzen des HD berichten kann!


----------



## phw (4. Dezember 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...hat schon jemand sein 2016er carbon 160 9.0 hd???wollte malwissen,wie gut der orange lenker zum rahmen passt....
> meins kommt mittwoch oder donnerwurst,freu,kann ich gleich die nikolaustour mitbiken.....



Hier mein neues Slide Carbon 9.0 HD (gestern geliefert).

Lenker passt nicht 100%, aber da sie auch eine orange Kurbel (leider NICHT Direct Mount). montiert haben, passt es. Werde aber voraussichtlich eine Direct Mount nachrüsten, damit ich kleine Kettenblätter montieren kann (heisst kleiner 30 => z.B. 28) bei uns in der Schweiz ist es ziemlich steil!


----------



## punki69 (4. Dezember 2015)

danke für die antwort.mein rad hängt seit mittwoch in koblenz bei der post fest.
wie kommt die orange kurbel ans rad????hab ich so noch nicht gesehen.
werd eh nen carbonlenker montieren....
gruß punki


----------



## BenAdaephon (8. Dezember 2015)

Ist eigentlich schon absehbar ob das Slide 150 8.0 evtl. auch ein paar Tage vor dem geplanten Termin (KW2) rauskommt?
Ich sitz hier auf heißen Kohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Dezember 2015)

BenAdaephon schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon absehbar ob das Slide 150 8.0 evtl. auch ein paar Tage vor dem geplanten Termin (KW2) rauskommt?
> Ich sitz hier auf heißen Kohlen



Hi,

das wäre derzeit noch ein Blick in die Glaskugel  Aber bisher wurden schon einige Lieferzeiten im positiven korrigiert...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ron101 (8. Dezember 2015)

Würde meinen auf der Website haben die schwarze Kurbeln auf dem Foto beim 160 9HD.
Irgendwie typisch Radon hauptsache viel verschiedene Farben ans Bike  
Kaufe für mich deshalb kein neues.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Moglie (11. Dezember 2015)

Mich würde interessieren ob es die 27,5er und 29er ZR Race Bikes auch noch in anderen Farben geben wird?
Da sehen die ZR Team Bikes zum Teil etwas harmonischer aus.

Die jetzigen Farben der Radon MTBs sehen ja aus wie die guten alten Autoscooter. 

Edit: Einfarbige Rahmen ohne Farbkleckse sind aus der Mode?
Man muss ja froh sein wenn nicht noch die Felgen voll mit bunten Aufklebern sind.


----------



## Vincy (11. Dezember 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Würde meinen auf der Website haben die schwarze Kurbeln auf dem Foto beim 160 9HD.
> Irgendwie typisch Radon hauptsache viel verschiedene Farben ans Bike
> Kaufe für mich deshalb kein neues.



Das Slide Carbon 160 HD gab es für einige Tage als limitierte Aktion als "Black Edition" auch mit schwarzen Komponenten.
Finde es mit den schwarzen Komponenten auch viel besser.
Die Gabel auch lieber in schwarz glänzend und mit stealth Decals.


----------



## ron101 (11. Dezember 2015)

Unter limited Black Edition würde ich etwas ganz anderes verstehen, nicht nur ohne bunte  elox Teile 

Cheers
ron


----------



## Vincy (11. Dezember 2015)

Hat Radon so benannt. Gab da auch viele Irritierungen bei der Ankündigung.
Viele hatten da gehofft, dass es eine Stealth Version werden würde. 

Sowas verstehe ich unter Black Edition
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/de/fr/virtual-pivot-point-vpp-suspension-design


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (11. Dezember 2015)

Wow yeah so ein 160er, und ich hätt mir ein neues gegönnt ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## Schelle (11. Dezember 2015)

Dann sollen Radon bzw Bike-Discount bitte auch die Seiten anpassen. Dort sehe ich eine schwarze Kurbel.

Edit: Das irritiert nur.

Das Carbon 160 8.0 ist ja seit letzter Woche lieferbar.
@Andi
Kann schon gesagt werden, wann die Auslieferung beginnt? Danke.


----------



## Schelle (14. Dezember 2015)

Push

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Dezember 2015)

Schelle schrieb:


> Dann sollen Radon bzw Bike-Discount bitte auch die Seiten anpassen. Dort sehe ich eine schwarze Kurbel.
> 
> Edit: Das irritiert nur.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ein entsprechender Hinweis bzgl. der Kurbel wird gerade online geschaltet. Die Auslieferung der Slide Carbon 160 8.0 hat bereits begonnen - die ersten Fotos von glücklichen Besitzern sollten daher bald online sein 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Schelle (14. Dezember 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Die Auslieferung der Slide Carbon 160 8.0 hat bereits begonnen - die ersten Fotos von glücklichen Besitzern sollten daher bald online sein
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Das ist ja prima! Warte schon gespannt auf die Versandmail...


----------



## phw (21. Dezember 2015)

phw schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Slide Carbon 9.0 HD (gestern geliefert).
> 
> Lenker passt nicht 100%, aber da sie auch eine orange Kurbel (leider NICHT Direct Mount). montiert haben, passt es. Werde aber voraussichtlich eine Direct Mount nachrüsten, damit ich kleine Kettenblätter montieren kann (heisst kleiner 30 => z.B. 28) bei uns in der Schweiz ist es ziemlich steil!



So habe mein Slide 650 9HD nach meinem Geschmack optimiert, d.h. neue Kurbel (schwarz Direct Mount), neuer Lenker (schwarz Carbon). Musste leider das Kurbellager wechseln lassen, aber nun bin ich bis auf den Sattel total happy


----------



## Vincy (21. Dezember 2015)

Sieht damit schon viel besser aus. Evtl noch andere Decals an der Gabel und Dämpfer.
Da mal bei slikgraphics anfragen, die machen auch Sonderwünsche (zB blau/orange). 
http://www.slikgraphics.com/


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2015)

Schönes Bike, viel Spaß damit. 

Die Pedale und das Kettenblatt würde ich aber bei Gelegenheit gegen ein anderes blau tauschen, das sticht ein wenig und verdirbt das Gesamtbild  

grüße


----------



## JogiderBaer (13. Mai 2016)

Wann kommt denn eigentlich nun das neue Black SIN? Eagle oder 1x11fach und neue Fox Gabal Ohne Terralogic sondern mit Lockout würde ich gerne sehen!


----------



## Resident (22. Mai 2016)

Was hat Frau Brandau denn heute gefahren? Ein "Black Sin" Prototyp? 
Tolle Leistung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masterflow (30. Mai 2016)

Resident schrieb:


> Was hat Frau Brandau denn heute gefahren? Ein "Black Sin" Prototyp?
> Tolle Leistung!


Hi zusammen,
hatte kurz vorher an Radon geschrieben, ob sie das Projekt eingestampft hätten, weil mal so gar nix mehr davon gehört hat (geplant war mal Eurobike 2015...); nur noch Swoop usw auf allen Kanälen.. Andi meinte er könne nix sagen, nur eingestampft hätten sie nix. Ein Tag später steht sowas auf fb.. Aber was rauslassen was geändert wurde oder wann es offiziell vorgestellt wird, macht niemand.  Dachte evtl in Willingen, wieder nix. Welches große mtb-Festival kommt denn noch? Lt fb Seite ist es "kein Black Sin"..
Der Rahmen sieht recht ähnlich aus; Kettenstrebe scheint verändert, Sattelrohr/Innenlagerübergang nach vorne gerückt, Sattelrohr/Oberrohrübergang weniger wuchtig. Spricht wohl für noch mehr Komfort, wie bei Focus, Canyon usw. 
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## JogiderBaer (30. Mai 2016)

Hi...
Der Rahmen soll wohl bald raus kommen. Gehe mal von der Eurobike aus. Ende August. Dadurch hast du gute Verkäufe über den Herbst/Winter.
Am Rad wurde nahezu alles neu entwickelt. Da gibt es nichts was noch an den alten erinnert.
Warum nun eine "dicke" Stütze drin ist und keine dünnen verstehe ich aktuell überhaupt nicht. Entweder ist bodo so überzeugt von der Dämpfung der Sitzstreben oder man will unbedingt den sattel absenken. Könnte natürlich auch sein weil die Rahmen am/im Sattelrohr Probleme hatte durch die 27.2 Stütze. 
Eine der wichtigstens Änderungen ist die Kürzung der Kettenstreben. Dadurch wird das Rad wesentlich wendiger. 
Das Tretlager ist nach "hinten" gewandert bzw. das Sattelrohr nach vorne. 
Dadurch würde ich tippen das man den Winkel von der Gabel auf unter 70° drückt. Das Rad fährt besser ab.
Die hintere Bremse ist in den Rahmen gewandert. 
Der Rahmen wird 200-300g leichter werden. Neue Fasern, bessere Verlegung, etc...
Hab erst noch gedacht das man auch bei Radon nun auf Symetrisch eingespeichte Hinterräder setzt... naja... mal abwarten...


----------



## bartos0815 (9. September 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> das 9.0hd slide ist wohl der beste deal! das team wird wohl nicht so gut laufen. alleine schon wegen des fahrwerks ist der aufpreis kaum nachvollziehbar. die anderen teile erscheinen zum 9hd nicht wirklich so viel besser. bin gespannt wann die ersten preisreduktionen beim team losgehen!


tja siehe da, meine prophezeihung ist eingetreten. das rad geht im ausverkauf nen 1000er billiger über den ladentisch. war von haus aus überzogen der preis, vgl mit den anderen slides...


----------

